# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ذكرياتي مع القران والعتره

## سيد جلال الحسيني

القسم (1)
*))))))))))))**من كنت مولاه فهذا علىمولاه))))))))))))*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*
*كنت جالسا في البيت وانا في الصف الرابع الابتدائي سمعت صرخات اذابت قلبي حين ولادة اخي الصغير!!!*
*وفي النهايه جاءالمولود الى الدنيا ولكن مرضت امي ؛ وبقيت سنة هكذا الى ان توفيت رحمة الله عليها ؛بعد ما عانت من آلام المرض والفقر اللهيبين القاسيين0*
*وبقيت يتيما ؛ولي قلب صغيرلا يعي من مستقبله شيئ , ولا ادري كيف ستكون لي الدنيا وهي خالية من امي ؛ كنت اشعربان قلبي عطشان لشربة من حنان الام وكلما رأيت طفلا يسار امه ؛ لم املك زمام عيني بل صوبت نظراتي البريئه نحوهما وابدء بالدعاء للام واقول**:*
*يارب انا حرمت من مسايرة امي فلا تحرم هذا الغافل عن نعمة الام من مسايرة اغصان الحنان التي هي ملتفة به ؛ واحفظها له 0*
*كم عذب ان يمشي الانسان مع امه ؛ وكم جميل حينما يكون في المدرسة يرتع ويلعب لانه يامل*
*ان يعود للبيت واحضان امه الدافئه بالحنان والود تنتظره0*
*نعم وكلما شعر بوخزة الم الجوع تذكر ان امه وهي*
*تنتظره على المائده فيزداد فرحا واملا ؛ وانا اليتيم من ينتظرني؟؟ ومن يسلي احشائي المكلومه من جراح الجوع وفقدان منبع الحب والشفقة ؟؟؟ فابدء بالدعاء لكل ام في الوجود**!!*
*اللهم احفظ كل ام في هذه الدنيا لان وجودها يسلي حتى اليتيم المحروم منها ؛ حيث يطمئن ان في الوجود أم*
*فوجودها وان لم تكن امي يبعث الامل في قلبي0*
*ثم اعود فاناجي الطفل مرّتا اخرى اقول له** :*
*حبيبي الصغير— آه— آه-- لو تعلم ما في قلبي من الصرخات والالام من فقد امي لمتّ خوفا لفقدانها منك**!!*
*اتمنى لو كانت امّي لكنت احملها على عنقي لا -- لا -- اخشى ان تسقط امي** !!!!!!!!!*
*بل احوك لها من رموش عيني سجادتا وافرشها على قلبي ؛ آه -- وهذا الطفل غافلا عن امه** !!*
*يا طفل كيف لاتلتفت ان لك أم ؟*
*كنت هكذا كلما سرت في الطرقات وهذه تاملاتي التي تبكي على قلبي0*
*وفي كل ليله حينما انام ؛افكر:*
*ان استيقظت فمن ينتظرني ؟؟*
*ومن يهمه امري بقيت نائما ام استيقضت ؟*
*لا اعلم عزيزي القارئ هل تقبّل يدي امك؟*
*افكر لو كان لي ام كنت في كل ليله اقبل اقدامها التي مشت بها طول النهار لخدمتي واحتظاني0*
*ارجوك لاحظ حروفها التي صاغها الرحمان للام ؛ كلمة الام تجمع لك الشفتين حينما تنطق بها وكانها تحتظنك باضلاعها*
*سبحان الله نحن نغفل عن نعمة وجود الله فكيف لا نغفل عن نعمة وجود الام ؟*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*سبحان الله نحن نغفل عن نعمة وجود الله فكيفلا نغفل عن نعمة وجود الام ؟*
*القسم (2)*
*بسم الله الرحمن**الرحيم**
**اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم** 
---**من كنت مولاه فهذا علي**مولاه** ----

**حينما فقدت امي بقيت متحيراً في نفسي افكر دائماً هل ان الله**سبحانه** 
**عوض الانسان بحنان من نوع آخر لكي يملئ فراغ الحنان عند من فقد امه**؟؟**
**الى ان سمعت مقالةً لاحدهم يقول** :
*****ان من فقد الحنان في احضان امه**سيجدها في احضان زوجته***** !!

**وهنا بدأت افكر في نفسي ؛ يا هل ترى ان الزوجه تعلم**بهذا الامر الخطير؟**

**وهل تعلم الزوجه بان الرجل الذي يأتي للحياة الجديده باي**امل ياتي ؟؟**
**وما هو توقعه من زوجته ؟؟**
**بقيت متفكرا في هذه الامور وانا**بين اليأس والرجاء**!!
**وهنا احب ان اذكر بان*
*لا بأس بكل امرأه ان تحاسب نفسها ولو للحظات هل انها**ادت ما عليها؟؟؟** 
**بحيث لحظة الموت حينما تفتح عينيها بوجه امير المؤمنين عليه**السلام** 
**تستطيع ان تقول** :
**أوفيت يا امير المؤمنين ؟؟**
**كما كان يقوله**اصحاب الحسين عليه السلام حين الشهاده لامامهم عليه السلام** .
**حينما قال النساء**يا رسول الله كيف لا نجاهد لنصل الى مقام الرجال في** 
**الاخره وهؤلاء الرجال**يصيبهم ما يصيبهم في سبيل الله سبحانه**!!
**قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله جهاد**النساء حسن التبعل** .
**وهذه الروايه من مشهور الروايات**.
**نرجع للمقاله**التي قالت (( ان من يفقد الحنان من امه يجده في احضان زوجته))**
**اصابتني هذه المقاله  بحالات**مختلفه** :
**مرةً افكر في نفسي باني وجدت ضالتي المنشوده وسأرتوي من** 
**ماء**عذب وعين صافيه من  الحنان في احضان الزوجة؛  فلا عطش بعد اليوم ؛**
**فحينها تراني متفائلا بكل شيء وارى كل شيء**يبتسم في وجهي** !!
**ومرةً افكر بان الزمان بيني وبين الوصول الي هذه العين**الفياحه**
**بعيد ؛ بعيد جدا  ؛لاني لا زلت صغيرا ولا اعلم سأصل اليها ام لا**؟؟**
**فحينها ارى كل شيء يعبس في وجهي** !!
**الى ان وصلت لابواب الغاية**المنشوده ؛ حيث بلغت**
**سنا يجرؤني ان ابوح بما يجيش في صدري**.
**وبدت افكر من**اين ابدأ ؟**
**وكيف ساختار ؟**
**وعلى اي شجرة احط؟**
**ومن اي شجرة اقتطف زهرتي**؟**
**فرأيت ان افضل شيء ان ابحث اولا ما يقوله القرآن والعتره عن المرأه المثاليه؟** 
**ثم اطابق بينها وبين ما رأيت من النساء في جامعة بغداد وبنات**الاقرباء**
**وغيرهن**...
**سيأتي في اثناء ذكر ذكريات الخطوبه استخارة عجيبه لسماحة**المرحوم السيد الكشميري قدس سره** ..

==**تابعونا للبقيه حفظ الله قلوبكم** ==*

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍـرٍآحِـبُـ ..
تِـوٍقِـَفٍـتِـ هُـنٍـآ گثَـيًـرٍآ .. أمٍـعُـنٍـتِـ َفٍـيًـ تِـلگـ آلحِـرٍوٍفٍـ بُـدُقِـهُــ ..
گلمٍـآتِـگ آلمٍـتِـنٍـيًـ َفٍـيًـ آلبُـدُآيًـهُـ ..
فٍـمٍـنٍـ مٍـنٍـآ يًـسِـتِـطَيًـعُـ أنٍـ يًـحِـظِىٍ بُـشُـعُـوٍرٍ آلحِـنٍـآنٍـ ..
گلمٍـآتِـگـ رٍآئعُـهُــ أخٍـيًـ ..
فٍـَقِـدُ تِـعُــآيًـشُـتِـ مٍـعُـهُــآآ جَـدُآ ..
حِـيًـنٍـمٍـآ تِـدُآخٍـل مٍـعُـنٍـىٍ آلأمٍـ ..
مٍـعُـ أمٍـيًـرٍ آلمٍـؤمٍـنٍـيًـنٍـ عُـليًـهُـ آلسِـلآمٍــ ..
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
تِـحِــيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
ـگبُـرٍــيًـآآء
*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*القسم (3)*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال**محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*كان لي صديق في جامعة بغداد يدرس في كلية الطب وهو الان طبيب ؛ قال لي يوما:*
*انك* *مخطأ في اسلوب اختيار الزوجه** !*
*قلت: له ولماذا ؟*
*قال لي :*
*ان افضل سبيل للوصول للزوجه التي تتمناها هو ان* *تصادق فتاة كما انا صادقت* 

*((--))*
*وذكر لي فتاة من جيراننا كنت اعرف عائلتهم وهم اناس كرام وشخصيات معروفه !!!!!!*
*وبعد ان تعرفت عليها وعلى اخلاقها تتزوج منها** .*
*قلت له:*
*ابدا لا ارى ان هذا العمل صحيح لاسباب** :*
*1- يجب ان يكون ذلك* *برضى والديها ؛ لانك ومجرد ان تذهب لطلب الصداقه مع ابنتهم فلا يرضيا لانهما يطلبان منك الخطوبه* *وبصوره رسميه . الا ان تكون باحثاً عن زوجه من عوائل غير مرغوب بهم ؛ وعادةً هذه* *العوائل لا تفي بناتهم لك لانها كما في الحديث الشريف ((من اغتاب لك فقد اغتاب* *عليك**))*
*فالتي تخون والديها بهذه الرابطه كيف تتوقع ان تفي معك؟*
*قال: صديقي** :*
*انني استطيع ان ارضيهما بعد ان تنتهي مرحلة الصداقة مع ابنتهم 0*
*قلت له :* 
*انا لا اعتقد انك ستنجح بطريقتك هذه**؛**لان اي عمل بدايته معصيه حتماً عاقبته تكون سيئه (( وبالفعل كانت النتيجه المأساويه هكذا كما ستقرؤن ان شاء الله تعالى)*
*2- وقلت لصديقي الدكتور ان اي علاقه ان كانت بعد الزواج عادةً وعلى** اصح الاحتمالات تكون موفقه لانه سينمو الحب مع نمو الروابط بينهما ولا يعيشان حالة العطش* *المكبوت** .* 
***ان الشارع المقدس لما جعل قوانين في الخطوبه وحدد المقدار الذي* *يجوز نظر بعضهما لبعض كان يعلم بان لا حاجة لاكثر من ذلك ولا يكلف الله نفسا الا**وسعها** .*

*وانت بعد ان تتزوجها لا يتركك الشيطان ويبدء بالوسوسه في صدرك قائلا** :*
******هي هذه التي عملت ما عملت معك خائنتا لربها ولوالديها كيف تتوقع الوفاء ان تفي لك ؟؟؟****
*وفي الحديث:*
*ان للشيطان مقاعد لجنوده ويرتبهم حسب مقاماتهم في الافساد قربا وبعدا منه ؛ فاقربهم منه الشيطان الذي يوقع الخلاف بين الزوجين ويفرق بينهما.*

*3- ان الزوج ان كان حكيما ولبيبا يستطيع ان يربي الزوجه حسب ما يحب بعد الزواج وقلبه آمن من وساوس الشيطان؛ ودائما ان حدث بينهما نزاع يتذكر عفتها ونجابتها فيغض النظر عن سوها من المشكلات والمصاعب ويدفع بالتي هي احسن فيكونا حميمين كما وعد الله سبحانه ذلك في القران الكريم في سورة فصلت ((وَلَا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلَا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ ))0* 

*ولکن صدیقی اصر على قوله وبدء*
*بعلاقاته معها الى ان جائني يوماً وهو فرح جداً جداً!!!!!!!*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*القسم (4)*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*قلت له ما دهاك أراك فرحاً ؟؟*
*والقران الكريم يقول :*
****إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ قَوْمُهُ لَا تَفْرَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ* *الْفَرِحِين**َ******
*قال: واعدت صديقتي* *ان اذهب معها الى بابل ((منطقه قريبه من النجف الاشرف والحله** ((*
*يقال انها اثار**قصور نمرود منطقه سياحيه في العراق**.*
*قلت له** :*
*يعني ترتكب ما حرم الله سبحانه**؟؟*
*قال لي** :*
*لا ابداً ؛ وانما اتمتع بها**.**!!!*
*قلت له :*
*وهذه باكر وهل يجوز التمتع* *بالباكر ؟؟*
*قال لي** :*
*انا اقلد سماحة السيد محمد باقر الصدر (قدس سره ) وهو يجوّز ذلك** .*
*قلت له وهل سألته بنفسك ؟؟*
*قال**:* 
*لا ؛ وانما نقل ذلك لي الاخ (...) ( هذا الاخ الان**هو طبيب جراح في بريطانيه**(*
*قلت له :*
*حبيبي الم يقل العلماء ان من الموارد المتفق* *عليها بين فقهاء الشيعه هو الاحتياط في المال والدماء والفروج؟*
*فان لم تسمع* *بنفسك من السيد فلا تستعجل واخر سفرتك**.*
*وقال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ان الفرق بين الحق والباطل اربعة اصابع وجعل يده بين اذنه المبارك وعينه وقال ما سمعته باطل وما راته عينك حقا0*
*فارجوك ان لا تستعجل وكن محتاط في امر دينك0*
*اليس قال امامنا الصادق عليه السلام اخوك دينك فاحتط لدينك؟؟؟!!!*
*قال**:*
*لا تخاف عليّ ان الدكتور فلان هو ممن اعتمد عليه**وهو عندي ثقه** .*
*ولكن صديقي لم يسمع كل مواعظي مع الاسف!!!!*
*وبالفعل ذهب معها وقضى النهار معها هناك وجائني في الليل ثملا؛ لا**يعقل أفي السماء هو ام في الارض ؟؟؟*
*من ذكرياته التي مضت مع عشيقته المتمتع بها؛ وكان يردد ما قالته له وما قال لها**في سفرتهم 0*
*وانا اقول له:*
*يا اخي دعني* *انام* *لان القران الكريم يقول (((**وَلَا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا))) اذن* *انا مسؤل عما اسمع منك وانت لم تحتاط لدينك ؛ ومن ثم ما فائدة سماعي لما تقول غير انك ستثيرني وانا لا سبيل لي لارضاء نفسي 0 ارحمني يا اخي واتركني بحالي!!!!!!!*
*لا اخفي عليكم*
*طبعاً عمله هذا آذاني كثيراً لاني بقيت حائراً هل اسرع في الزواج ولكني* *اخاف ان اقع في احضان بارده خالية من امنياتي في ارتشاف الحنان المنشود وتذهب امنياتي هدراً ام اصبر وابقى في جهاد مع نفسي لعدم السماح لها ان تستمر بالوساوس الشيطانيه ؟*
*وكيف لي بالصبر**وذكريات هذا الاخ تطنطن في اذني والمناظر المزعجه في الجامعه التي كل يوم تقابلني* *وبلهيب نارها تحرقني** .*
*فلابد ان اعلم نفسي الصبر وفقه الانتظار حتى اكون مستعدا لتاديب ذريتي في المستقبل كما قال* 
*امير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
*معلم النفس* *اجدر بالتعليم من معلم الناس*
*قلت يا نفسي :*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*القسم (5)*
*السلام عليكم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد زعجل فرجهم*
*اخذت اناجي نفسي قائلا:*
*من يقول ان عمل صاحبنا هذا كان**صحيحاً ؛ في عقده على الفتاة الباكر بدون اذن والديها ؛وان كان عمله اشتباها وتسرعا بدون احتياط فلماذا تؤذيني الوساوس حينما اتذكر ما نقله لي؟؟*
*ولذلك صممت ان اذهب بنفسي لسماحة السيد الصدر واساله عن الحكم !!!*
*وبالفعل ذهبت الى النجف الاشرف وسألت السيد رحمة الله عليه :*
*سماحة السيد ان احد الاصدقاء نقل عنكم بانه يجوز التمتع بالباكر وبدون اذن والديها هل هذا هو فتواكم في هذه القضية ؟؟*
*قال**رحمة الله عليه:* 
*لا لا يجوز عندي**!!*
*قلت له :*
*سماحة السيد ولكن فلان نقل عنكم**جواز هذا واعتمد على نقله عنكم احد الطلاب الجامعيين وتمتع بصاحبته وهي باكر**!!! .*
*الله يعلم حينما سمع مقالتي سماحة السيد احمر وجهه حتى اني**لا اعلم ما اصابني من انفعاله رحمة الله عليه اكان حيائا منه ام خفت منه؟*
*وحينما سمعت كلام سماحة السيد ؛ وعرفت ان صاحبي اخطا في عمله هذا وانه ارتكب عملا من دون احتياط لدينه؛ وانا قد نبهته ان لا يفعل ؛ ولكن تسرعه لحصول لذته الهائمه ادت به الى ارتكاب ما ارتكب 0*
*وامير المؤمنين عليه السلام يقول :*
******سرعة الاسترسال لا تستقال******
*فهمت منها ان من استعجل بالامر بدون رويه قد يصاب بما لا يحمد عقباها ولا يمكنه ا ن يتخلص من اثار تسرعه0*
*وهنا هدئت قليلاً وقلت لا خير في عدم الاحتياط**وكم نبهت صاحبنا وقلت له ان الامام عليه السلام يقول اخوك دينك فاحتط لدينك** .*
*ورجعت افكر بقضيتي مرة اخرى**.** حيث ان الجو الجامعي المشحون بانواع البنات لا يدع المؤمن يهدء عن البحث عن متخلص له لينجو بدينه*
*وكان الجو الجامعي بين بنات محجبات؛ وبنات:*
*سبحان الله اشد من العاريات0*

*ومع الاسف بعض المحجبات كانه ترى المؤمن لها محرم لانها محجبه وهذا مؤمن .*
*ناسيه ان الغريزه غريزه ؛ والظاهر مؤمن اما الباطن كله بحاجه انسانيه ؛ الفرق ان المؤمن نفسه منه في عناء والناس منه في راحه ؛ فبالحقيقه مصيبته اشد .*
*ولكن فكرت في نفسي ان اسير بالطريق العرفي الجميل لاخطب* 
*بنت احد الاقرباء عسى ان اتخلص من الصراع مع نفسي واحصل البغيه الحنانيه المنشوده ؛* 
*وكانت احدى البنات من الاقرباء الذين يسكنون قريب الجامعه 000*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*بسم الله الرحمن* *الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل* *فرجهم*
*عندما كتبت ذكريات الخطوبه اذاب قلبي ؛ اردت ان اكتب الكثير من ذكرياتي عن الاصدقاء المعروفين على مستوى عالمي وهم من لم يخفوا على العلماء وطلاب العلم في المنتدى كلدكتور محمود البستاني الزميل الدراسي للشيخ المرحوم الخطيب البارع الدكتور احمد الوائلي ؛ وكذلك عن*
*بعض العلماء وهم من الاقرباء كلسيد احمد المستنبط صاحب كتاب القطرة في مناقب العترة وكتاب ضياء الصالحين ؛ وقد عشت فترة من العمر في بيته رحمة الله عليه وكذلك عن السيد الكشميري صاحب الاستخارات المعروفه وكان لنا به علاقه عائلية ؛ وعن جدي السيد عبد الغفار المازندراني استاذ السيد الخوئي المعروف والسيد الميلاني احد مراجع الجمهوريه الاسلامية في ايران في مدينة مشهد المقدسة رحمة الله عليه؛وقد ذكر جدي صاحب الذريعه في كتاب نقباء البشر وفي مقدمة حياة السيد الخوئي والسيد الميلاني وجديدا كتب عنه كتاب مستقل في ايران وطلبوا مني ان اذكر لهم ما اعرف عنه 0*
*وكثير اخرين 0*
*فوجدت ان العنوان لا يناسب هذه الذكريات فصممت ان اكمل الموضوع واعود لاكتبه بعنوان اخر وهو ذكرياتي مع القران والعترة0*
*وازج فيها كل هذه الذكريات0*
*اما لماذا اسم القران والعتره؟؟*
*فهو للسبب التالي:*
*فكرت ان اي رئيس عشيرة وسيد قوم اخر لحظات عمره يذكر لابناء عشيرته ؛ وهو في لحظات الاحتظار خلاصة عمره لهم لكي تكون منار في حياتهم0*
*والرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله بالحديث المتواتر بالاتفاق :*
*وسائل‏الشيعة :* 
*قَدْ تَوَاتَرَ بَيْنَ الْعَامَّةِ وَ الْخَاصَّةِ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله أَنَّهُ قَالَ:*
*إِنِّي تَارِكٌ فِيكُمُ الثَّقَلَيْنِ مَا إِنْ تَمَسَّكْتُمْ بِهِمَا لَنْ تَضِلُّوا كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَ عِتْرَتِي أَهْلَ بَيْتِي وَ إِنَّهُمَا لَنْ يَفْتَرِقَا حَتَّى يَرِدَا عَلَيَّ الْحَوْضَ 0*

*ففي هذه الذكريات اردت ان اثبت ان من يعمل بهما سيسعد بالسعاده الدنيويه والاخرويه حيث حاولت ان اسير وفق الوصية المباركه ؛لم اقل او ادعي اني عملت وفقهما بدون خلل ولكن بهذا المقدار القليل ولو على نحو الالتفات لهذا الامر لا اراني كنت اسعد باكثر من هذا ابدا؛ لاني كما قرئتم وتطالعون ان شاء الله تعالى ليس في الدنيا سعاده افضل منها لكن لا اعني كنز الاموال لان فيها البلاء وليس امتلاك العقار وان رزقني الله وله الحمد منها ببركتهما بل اعني السعاده والهدوء في الحياة وراحة البال وعدم الحاجه الى الناس والتفرغ للعلم والعمل والسعي للاخرة بسعيها الخاص بها ؛ والله المستعان وعليه اتوكل واليه المصير ؛ واليه يرجع الامر كله فاعبده وتوكل عليه0*

----------


## النغمه الحزينه

أخي : أويس القرني

كلمات جد راااااائعة لقد لفتت أنتباهي من الوهلة الأولى ..
ولم أستطيع أن أكمل قرائتها قبل أن أرد ..
يعطيك الله العافيه ..
أنا متابعة لك أخي ..بصمت 
وبشغف ..
لا عدمنا جديدك ..
دمت بود

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> أخي : أويس القرني 
> كلمات جد راااااائعة لقد لفتت أنتباهي من الوهلة الأولى ..
> ولم أستطيع أن أكمل قرائتها قبل أن أرد ..
> يعطيك الله العافيه ..
> أنا متابعة لك أخي ..بصمت 
> وبشغف ..
> لا عدمنا جديدك ..
> دمت بود



شكرا لكم ولمتابعتكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*القسم (6**(**
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
**اللهم صل على محمد وال**محمدوعجل**فرجهم**
**كلما ذهبت لبيتهم ويصادف انها تفتح الباب لي اراها يَحمر وجهها وكأن لسان**اللهيب القاسي يؤجج ما في كوامن وجودي من الشوق للمستقبل**المترقب**!!**
**ففكرت ان ارسل رساله لها لتستعد ليوم خطوبتي**منها0**
**وكان الدافع الاساسي للرساله عوامل شتى منها وسوسة سماحة**الدكتور**
**وسفرته الخاطئه والتي كان نتاجها العداء**بينهما؛ وجاء اقارب**البنت يتوسلون بي ان اجمع بينهما لان الدكتور لم يقبل ان يتزوجها ابدا ؛ بالضبط كما**اخبرتك قرائي الاعزاء0**
*******أَفَمَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَى تَقْوَى مِنَ اللَّهِ**وَرِضْوَانٍخَيْرٌ أَمْ**مَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَى**
**شَفَا جُرُفٍ هَارٍ فَانْهَارَ**بِهِفِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ**وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ*******

**والعامل الاخر الذی دفعني لكتابة**الرساله هو عامل مهم بل هو ام المصائب لکثیر من الشابات وللاکثر**الاکثرالشباب المساکین**ّ**!!!!!!!!**

**و هي الطامه الكبرى**؟؟**
**حمرت الوجنتين**!!!* *
**الكثير يرى ان فتاتا تنظر اليه ؛ فلا يشك انها عشقته ويسرح ويمرح بافكاره**؛**
**ويخطط ليل نهار لها ساهراليله ولايشك هذا المسكين ان الحوريه كذلك ساهرتا في**حبه** !!!!**
**بينما هي لا تعلم ولا تحلم بهذاالطائر المسكين الذي القى بنفسه في**قفص**
**حبها وهي غافله عنه وكانت نظراتها غيرمقصوده بل هي سارحه**بهمومها**
**تفكر بقضاياها التي تنم عن برائتها0**

*******إِنَّالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْغَافِلَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ**لُعِنُوا فِيالدُّنْيَا**وَالْآَخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ*******
**قارئي العزيزي لا تنسى باني بدئت من**اول يوم باحثا عن منبع الماء المعين لحضن يحتويني يملئ احاسيسي**حنانا0**
**واذا بي**
**اجد نفسي قد رُبطت في قفص الشيطان بحبائله ؛**الشيطان**
**وما ادراك ما الشيطان القاني في متاهات بين**هضاب**
**وتلال من الاشواك المسمومه ؛فبدئت اركض وراء ما يملي الشهوة**وينجيني**
**من الام الغريزه مثل كثير من الشباب يبدء بريء طاهر ولكن بخطط شيطانيه**ينسى**
**الحقيقه فلا يجد نفسه الا وهو في شبك ابليس** !!!**
**وكل تلك الحبائل اجتمعت بهذه القصه التي وقعت**فيها؛**
**فان احمرار الوجه اكبر شبكه كان في طريق برائتي**
**وكان احمرار وجهها جمرة مشتعله في قلبي لا اشعر معه**
**أفي الشتاء انا أم في الصيف؟**
**وكلما واجهتها كاني حصلت لنفسي مفتخرا**
**اذهب الى صاحبي الدكتور واقول له وانا حصلت على البغيه**الموعوده0**
**بينما ؛ تبين لي بالمستقبل بان هذه المسكينه كان يحمر وجهها لا لحبها**لي بل**
**لانهم لا يملكون شيئاً يقدموه لي ؛ فتسأم لقدومي ولهذا الانزجار من**ورودي لبيتهم يحمرّ وجهها ؛**

**وانا المسكين سارح هائم بخيالاتي**الواهية واظن اني حرّمت النوم عليها ؛ لقدومي لبيتهم حيث انها تعشقني**
**وحتى اخلصها مما اتصور انها بشباك عشقي حائره بعثت الرساله0*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*القسم** (7)*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك**اعدائهم*
*بعثت الرساله بيد اختي الصغيره بعد ان طلبت منها ان يكون الامر سرا بيننا**لاني اردت فقط اعلامها باني اريد ان اخطبها بالشكل الرسمي والمتعارف شرعا وعرفا0**وليرتاح ضميرها السهران في انتظار هذه اللحظات التي انا تصورتها لها وبنيتها بماء**السراب وطين الخيال0*
*وكان في الرساله**:*
*اني اريد ان اخطبك من ابوك لو سمحتي**واردت اعلامك كي تستعدي0*
*وكانت الفتاة في حالة تنظيف الخضار الذي جلبها لهم ابوها ؛**دخلت اختي واعطتها الرسالة ؛ وانا جالس على لهيب النار انتظر النتيجه؛ واذا باختي**خرجت مهروله ومولوله ؛ ثم صرخت ما كتبت في الرسالة**؟؟؟*
*قلت لها** :*
*اني كتبت لها (اني .... والان افكر ان اقدم على**الخطوبه منك وانما*
*كتبت**هذه الرساله لكي تكوني على علم من**الموضوع0*

*قالت اختي** :*
*انها مجرد ان**قرأت الرساله صرخت وبكت**وقالت سوف اخبر والدي** !!*

*فقلت لاختي اكتمي**الامر ؛وانسي الموضوع لكي**افكر ماذا اصنع**.*
*وخرجت مسرعا من البيت نحو القسم الداخلي**للجامعه**.*

*وهنا اصابتني حالات واضطرابات لا اعلم المخرج**منها** !!*

*اولا**:*
*فكرت باني لابد ان ارمم الجرح الذي سببته لهذه**الفتاة ؛ وارتق ما فتقت من صمت عفتها 0*
*وهي غافله عما**انافيه من**الاوهام**.*
*ثانيا**:*
*علمت ان الشيطان يخيّل للشباب قضايا لا اساس لها ويصوّرها بشكل**بحيث لايشك*
*الانسان بانه على صواب؛ ولو كنت اسمع للقران ندائه وللرسول**الكريم وال البيت عليهم السلام نصائحهم ما وقعت في خدعة الشيطان وقد قال الله**سبحانه**:*

******وَ لَأُضِلَّنَّهُمْ وَ لَأُمَنِّيَنَّهُمْ وَ**لَآمُرَنَّهُمْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنَّ آذانَ الْأَنْعامِ وَ لَآمُرَنَّهُمْ**فَلَيُغَيِّرُنَّ خَلْقَ اللَّهِ وَ مَنْ يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطانَ وَلِيًّا مِنْ**دُونِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ خَسِرَ خُسْراناً مُبيناً** (***119*

******فَدَلاَّهُما بِغُرُورٍ فَلَمَّا ذاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ**بَدَتْ لَهُما سَوْآتُهُما وَ طَفِقا يَخْصِفانِ عَلَيْهِما مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ**وَ ناداهُما رَبُّهُما أَ لَمْ أَنْهَكُما عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَ أَقُلْ**لَكُما إِنَّ الشَّيْطانَ لَكُما عَدُوٌّ مُبينٌ** (22)******

*ً*** إِنَّ الشَّيْطانَ لِلْإِنْسانِ عَدُوٌّ مُبينٌ******

******وَ قُلْ لِعِبادي يَقُولُوا الَّتي‏ هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ الشَّيْطانَ**يَنْزَغُ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّ الشَّيْطانَ كانَ لِلْإِنْسانِ عَدُوًّا مُبيناً******

******إِنَّ الشَّيْطانَ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ فَاتَّخِذُوهُ عَدُوًّا إِنَّما**يَدْعُوا حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحابِ السَّعيرِ******

******أَ لَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يا بَني‏ آدَمَ أَنْ لا تَعْبُدُوا**الشَّيْطانَ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبينٌ*******(60)*
*فعرفت وبصورة لا اشك فيها بان هذه المسكينة لم تكن لحظه فيما انا**فيه*
*وكونها كل هذه المدة التي كنت افكر انها مغرمتا بي وهائمتا في حبي وهي تنتظر**هذه اللحظات بشغف واني مننت عليها اذ بعثت لها رسالتي ؛كلها من خطط ابليس اللعين**.*

*وفي القسم الداخلي حيث ودّعت النوم وفارقني باكيا**علىحالي** !!*
*آه 00آه 00 هنا جاء دور منبع الحب**والحنان دور المسلية لكل المصائب ألام** !!!*
*ففكرت لو كان لي**أم لكنت اضع**راسي في احضانها وهي تمسح*
*عن عيوني**الدموع الحارّه التي تخرج مع زفرات قلبي**المكلوم**.*

*وكنت كلما جاء الليل قلت**سأترك الزواج الى ان**اكمل*
*البكلوريوس وانا اصارع نفسي لتنسى مرارة**الخدعه** !*

*وكلما ذهبت للجامعه رأيت الغانيات القاسيات التي**تتفنن بابرازمفاتنها*
*باجمل صوره ولا يهمها ان هؤلاء الشباب يلسعون**ويلعقون**مفاتنها*
*باعينهم لا ليعيش معها ويكرمها بعز؛ بل ليتمتع**بلحظات معها ومع وساوس نفسه*
*ويحاول**اقناعها بكل صورة بانه يحبها لا ليبني حياته معها بل**لتبيع*
*نفسها رخيصةً له ثم 000بعد ان حصل المراد يعيد الكره مع التي بعدها**وهكذا000*
*فالذي يعيش الالم كل الالم ،المؤمن الذي لا يريد ان يكذب ولا يخدع؛ ونفسه منه في**عناء والناس منه في راحة**!!!!!!!*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
ستاتي ان شاء الله ذكرياتنا مع العلماء

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*القسم** (8)*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل* *فرجهم*
*كان لي صاحب وليس صديق لان الصاحب قد لا يكون صديقا ؛ معي في كليتنا ببغداد**؛فقال لي يوما سيد هل تعرف جنان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*قلت لا**!!* *واي جنان**؟؟*
*قال معك في نفس القاعه منذ ثلاث سنين0*
*قلت:*
*لا والله* *ابدا** !!!*
*ونحن نتحدث* *قال صاحبي انظر- انظر- بسرعه هي هذه**!!!*
*واشار الى فتاة حمراء الشعر؛ وكانت غير محجبة* *وقال هذه من مدينتك* *من النجف الاشرف ؛ حاول* *ان ترتبط بها لكي تستطيع ان تذهب معها*
*في كل ليلة جمعه من بغداد الى النجف* *الاشرف وتقضي معها اوقات ممتعه في الطريق ثم واعدها للعوده مرةً* *اخرى** .*
*قلت له:*
*معاذ الله ابدا لا اكون احمقا بسماع وسوستك لاني احب ان أحفظ* *نفسي باكرا كما احب ان اتزوج بنتا باكرا ارجوك* *اتركني*
*ولا تعد لمثل هذه الاقتراحات* *الشيطانيه ويكفيني ما انا فيه من* *الوساوس**.*
*وبعد عودتي من الجامعه للقسم الداخلي كنت اشعر بهجمة* *الوساوس من المناظر التي كانت تصادفني فكنت اقول السلام عليكم اهل البيت كم قلتم رب* *نظرة زرعت شهوة ؛ ورب نظرة جلبت حسرة*

*؛ والنظرة سهم من سهام ابليس0**وفي رواية اخرى غضوا ابصاركم ترون العجائب* 


*وقال الصادق عليه السلام* *ما اغتنم أحد بمثل مااغتنم* *بغض البصر لأن البصر لا يغض عن محارم الله تعالى إلا و قد سبق إلى قلبه* *مشاهدة العظمة و الجلال ؛سئل* *أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام* *بما ذا يستعان على غض* *البصر؟؟؟* 
*فقال عليه* *السلام بالخمود تحت السلطان المطلع على سرك والعين جاسوس* *القلوب و بريد العقل فغض بصرك عما لا يليق بدينك و يكرهه قلبك و ينكره* *عقلك؛ قال النبي صلى الله عليه واله غضوا أبصاركم ترون العجائب*

*قال الله* *تعالى**:*




*قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصارِهِمْ وَ يَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ* *و قال عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام* 




*للحواريين إياكم و النظر إلى* *المحذورات فإنها بذر الشهوات و بنات الفسق* *قال يحيى عليه* *السلام* *الموت أحب إلي من نظرة بغيرواجب*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل (9)**بسم الله الرحمن**الرحيم**
**اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك**اعدائهم**

**وكنت في بعض الاحيان اهرع مهرولا نحو ملجئ العاصين الامامين**الكاظمين عليهم السلام واشكو اليهم ما اعاني 0** 
**كنت اذهب الى الحرم الشريف وابكي**لينجّيني الله سبحانه من المعصيه** .
**واخيرا عزمت على ان انهي مسالة بنت اقربائي ؛**لان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام يقول الياس احد الراحتين فان خرجت الاستخاره غير**جيده اترك الموضوع واشتغل بالدرس او تخرج جيده فاجاهد حتى اصل للنتيجه ان قدر الله**تعالى 0**
**وصممت ان اذهب الى النجف الاشرف لاستخير عند السيد الكشميري**-* *رحمه**
**الله -لهذا الامر ؛وان السيد كان يقول نيتك كاملا قبل**
**ان تخبره بشيئ ولي**معه مواقف عجيبه واهل النجف يعرفونه كاملا**
**والان سانقل لكم ما راته عيني من هذا**السيد وسمعه اذني او نقله لي من اثق به علما بان نقلي في ذكرياتي لاي موضوع عن اي**فرد لا يعني اني اريد ان اجلب اعتقاد الناس لذلك الشخص او العقيده بل لاني احب ان**اكون امين وصادق في النقل فلا انقل الا الحق ؛ واحقية تلك الحقيقه عند الله**سبحانه**
**وتعلمون ان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام قال** :
**العقل حفظ التجارب**
**ففي**نقلنا هذه التجارب لعلها تزيد عقولنا ومعرفتنا ونتعلم من علمائنا ؛**
**فكان السيد**عبد الكريم الكشميري من عجائب الدهر يستخير ويخبرك بما في نيتك ما يدهشك وهو من**العلماء المعروفين في النجف**الاشرف0**




*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*القسم (10)*
*بسم الله الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل* *فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم*
*السيد الكشميري كان يصلي في احدى المساجد القريبه من**الحرم الشريف في النجف الاشرف ؛ والمسجد في سوق فرعي من السوق المعروف بالسوق* *الكبير0*
*ويجلس احيانا في الصحن الشريف وحوله عدة افراد من* *مريديه والمعتقدين به 0*
*وكان معروفا باستخاراته العجيبه ؛ ومنها استخارتي* *لزواجي من اقربائي التي ساشرحها لكم * *بالتفصيل0*
*وكان هذا السيد صديقا لوالدي ؛ دعاه يوما ليتناول* *الغداء عندنا في البيت بعد صلاة الظهر ؛ ولكن الوالد رحمه الله لامر بينه وبين اختي* *التي كانت متعهدة بامور المنزل بعد الوالده رحمة الله عليها حدثت مشكله عائلية* *وكانت اختي الكبيرة متالمة من هذا الامر0ولكنها مع ما فيها من الالم جهزت الطعام* *للسيد الذي كان ضيفا عندنا ؛وفي الظهر لما جاء سماحة السيد الكشميري رحمة الله* *عليه ؛ ومددنا له المائده ؛ وكان الطعام هو ماء اللحم الذي نصنع منه* *الثريد0*
*فمجرد ان نظر السيد لماء اللحم ؛قال انا لا اكل من* *هذا الماء اللحم لان التي قد طبخته مهمومة*
*مغمومة جدا 0 لا احب ان اكل ما صنعته وهي* *بهذا الحال0*
*ونقل لي الوالد عنه بانه كان جالس في الصحن الشريف* *واذا بامرئة عراقية قروية تستخير للناس وتخبرهم بنياتهم وبالسبحه ؛ فناداها السيد* *واستخار عندها فاخبرته بنيته ؛ فتعجب السيد فسالها من اين لك هذه الانكشافات ؛ وبعد* *اصرار السيد وهيبته الجذابه وكان قد رزقه الله تعالى عيونا ساحرة معروف بها وتجد* *شرح وصفها في الكتب التي الفت عن حياته رحمة الله عليه؛ قالت انا اصبحت ارملة بعد**موت زوجي لا سبيل لي للمعاش ؛ فتحيرت في امري لان لي ايتام لا اعرف من اين انفق عليهم**؛ فذهبت لزيارة ابا الفضل عليه السلام واخذت اشكو له مصيبتي وحالي واذا به سلام* *الله عليه تجلى لي قائلا** :*
*خذي سبحه بيدك واستخيري للناس ولا**تاخذي اكثر من خمسة فلوس ؛*
*وكانت يومها مبلغا يسيرا ولكنها* *ان اجتمع مقدار منها يكفي الانسان لحياته 0*
*وانا اقف امامك واخبرك بنيته وانت* *اخبريه 0 وهذه القضيه شاهدتها قد كتبت اخيرا في كتاب يتناول حياته رحمة الله* *عليه0*
*وذهب اخي اليه يوما من الايام وقال له اني رايتكم في عالم الرؤيا* *تعطوني كذا من المال* *–* *انا* *نسيته الان* *–* *فقال** السيد صدقت فان رؤياك صادقه اذهب وخذ المبلغ من جيبي ولها قصه* *طريفه**!!!*
*قال السيد كنت جالسا واذا باشخاص وهم بملابس جيده * *يظهر منهم انهم اصحاب مقامات في الدوله فاستخاروا عندي  قلت  لهم في جواب الاستخارة:*
*لا000 لا000 ابدا ان فيه اراقة الدماء فاعطوني هذا المبلغ وخرجوا؛ فبعدها تبين انهم* *من القصر الرئاسي من بغداد ؛ وقد كان حدث بينهم نزاع باستخارة السيد فلاختباره* *ا توا ليستخيروا هل يهجموا على الدوله الفلانية بحرب**؟*
*فقال لهم السيد ذلك الجواب فعرفوا ان الذي نقلوه لهم عنه عين الصواب 000*

*وكان هذا السيد يصلي في ليلة الجمعة ا**ٍ**مام الجماعة في كربلاء في الصحن الحسيني الشريف* *فذهبت مع الوالد للزيارة لكي استخير عنده لقضية زواجي و بعد صلاة المغرب والعشاء* *طلبت منه ان يستخير لي بالقران الكريم ومجرد ان فتح القران الكريم نظر نحوي بتعجب* *ثم قال**:*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار120
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم

والعن اعدائهم
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه  

قالت: 
والان عندي سؤال وهو الاخير فيما يخص تربية الاطفال؟ 
قلت لها: وما هو؟ قالت:
 لماذا يمرض الطفل؟ 
هل للطفل تكليف لكي يرقى في سلم الكمال؟ 
ام ان هناك مصالح لبدنه ونحن غافلون عنها ؟ 
ام ان هناك سرا آخر وانت تعرفه في روايات العترة عليهم السلام ؟؟ 
فقلت لها نعم قد ورد التفصيل عن ذلك في روايات اهل البيت عليهم السلام .
فقالت وماهي ؟
فقلت :
وردت رواية في كتاب الكافي الشريف :
الكافي ج : 6 ص: 53
بَابُ النَّوَادِرِ 
1- عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْعُمَرِيِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ قَالَ قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ صلى الله عليه واله فِي المَرَضِ يُصِيبُ الصَّبِيَّ ؟
فَقَالَ: كَفَّارَةٌ لِوَالِدَيْهِ .
5- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عَنْ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ يَزِيدَ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ قَالَ كُنْتُ جَالِساً عِنْدَ
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام إِذْ دَخَلَ يُونُسُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ فَرَأَيْتُهُ يَئِنُّفَقَالَ لَهُ 
أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام مَا لِي أَرَاكَ تَئِنُّ ؟
قَالَ : 
طِفْلٌ لِي تَأَذيْتُ بِهِ الليْلَ أَجْمَعَ. 
فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام : 
يَا يُونسُ حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليه السلام عَنْ جَدِّي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله ‏ أَنَّ جَبْرَئِيلَ نَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ وَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَ عَلِيٌّ صلى الله عليه واله يَئِنانِ فَقَالَ جَبْرَئِيلُ عليه السلام :
 يَا حَبِيبَ اللهِ مَا لِي أَرَاكَ تَئِنُّ؟؟
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
طِفْلانِ لَنَا تَأَذيْنَا بِبُكَائِهِمَا فَقَالَ جَبْرَئِيلُ:
مَهْ يَا مُحَمَّدُ فَإِنهُ سَيُبْعَثُ لِهَؤُلاءِ القَوْمِ شِيعَةٌ إِذَا بَكَى أَحَدُهُمْ فَبُكَاؤُهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللهُ إِلَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَيْهِ سَبْعُ سِنِينَ؛
 فَإِذَا جَازَ السَّبْعَ فَبُكَاؤُهُ اسْتِغْفَارٌ لِوَالِدَيْهِ إِلَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَى الحَدِّ فَإِذَا جَازَ الحَدَّ فَمَا أَتَى مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ فَلِوَالِدَيْهِ وَ مَا أَتَى مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ فَلا عَلَيْهِمَا .
قالت : 
سبحان الله وكأن الامام عليه السلام جالس معنا ويسمع حديثنا ويكلمنا فيما تحاورنا فيه! 
فقلت لها: 
ولهم في كل مسئلة مثل هذه الحلول وكــأنهم معنا كما قال الامام الرضا عليه السلام ونقله لنا صاحب كتاب :
الكافي ج : 1 ص : 199

1- أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ الْعَلاءِ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ رَفَعَهُ عَنْ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ قَالَ كُنا مَعَ
الرِّضَا عليه السلامبِمَرْوَ فَاجْتَمَعْنَا فِي الْجَامِعِ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ فِي بَدْءِ مَقْدَمِنَا فَأَدَارُوا أَمْرَ الإِمَامَةِ وَ ذَكَرُوا كَثْرَةَ اخْتِلافِ الناسِ فِيهَا فَدَخَلتُ عَلَى سَيِّدِي عليه السلام
فَأَعْلَمْتُهُ خَوْضَ النَّاسِ فِيهِ
فَتَبَسَّمَ عليه السلام ثُمَّ قَالَ : 
يَا عَبْدَ الْعَزِيزِ جَهِلَ الْقَوْمُ وَ خُدِعُوا عَنْ آرَائِهِمْ إِنَّ اللهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لَمْ يَقبِضْ
نَبِيَّهُ صلى الله عليه واله حَتَّى أَكْمَلَ لَهُ الدِّينَ وَ أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنَ فِيهِ تِبْيَانُ كُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ بَيَّنَ فِيهِ الْحَلالَ وَ الحَرَامَ وَ الحُدُودَ وَ الأَحْكَامَ وَ جَمِيعَ مَا يَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ الناسُ
كَمَلا
 فَقَالَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ :
ما فَرَّطْنا فِي الْكِتابِ مِنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ
 وَ أَنْزَلَ فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ وَ هِيَ آخِرُ عُمُرِهِ
صلى الله عليه واله : 
الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَ أَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَ رَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلامَ دِيناً
 وَ أَمْرُ الإِمَامَةِ مِنْ تَمَامِ الدِّينِ وَ لَمْ يَمْضِ
صلى الله عليه واله حَتَّى
بَيَّنَ لأُمَّتِهِ
 مَعَالِمَ دِينِهِمْ وَ أَوْضَحَ لَهُمْ سَبِيلَهُمْ وَ تَرَكَهُمْ عَلَى قَصْدِ سَبِيلِ الْحَقِّ وَ أَقَامَ لَهُمْ
عَلِيّاً عليه السلام 
عَلَماً وَ إِمَاماً وَ مَا تَرَكَ لَهُمْ شَيْئاً يَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ الأُمَّةُ إِلا بَيَّنَهُ 
فَمَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لَمْ يُكْمِلْ دِينَهُ فَقَدْ رَدَّ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَ مَنْ رَدَّ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ كَافِرٌ بِهِ ....الخ 
-الى هنا انتهى بحثنا عن سبل تربيتنا لاولادنا وكان عندنا بنتين وولدين وحينما كبرت بنتي الكبيرة حفظها الله تعالى جائت العلوية وانا اصلي في المطبخ ووقفت امامي واشارت الى راسها ..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

ملاحظة :
بقي من ذكرياتي
* فصل كامل ومفصل جدا في زواج سيدتنا وسيدة نساء العالمين وسيدة نساء اهل الجنة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام بتفاصيلها من اول الخطوبة الى اخر يوم الزفاف .
الاستفادات من هذا الزواج المبارك الذي هو قدوة للسعداء
*زواج ولدي عبد المهدي 
*زواج ابنتي فدك حفظها الله تعالى وزوجها الكريم المؤمن .
وبهذا تنتهي الذكريات باذن الله تعالى .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

شكرا لاخواني واخواتي الموالين لمرورهم المسرّ
انتظار121
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهم
الى هنا انتهى بحثنا عن سبل تربيتنا لاولادنا وكان عندنا بنتان وولدان وحينما كبرت بنتي الكبيرة حفظها الله تعالى جائت العلوية وانا اصلي في المطبخ ووقفت امامي واشارت الى راسها ..
وكأنها تريد ان تقول ان راسي يدور.
فقلت لها:
حتما تفكري في مستقبل البنات! 
قالت : 
وكيف عرفت؟
فقلت لها: 
لانني كنت افكر بنفس تفكيرك ولكن يجب ان نعلم اننا في امتحان شديد لاننا نحن الذين ربينا ابناءنا والصهر لا نربيه نحن لذلك وبعد الفحص والاطمئنان بكل ما نستطيع ان نعمله من الاحتياطات نبقى باننا لا نعلم الغيب ولا باسرار القلوب وكوامن البيوت فليس لهذا الامر الا التيقن بالقضاء والقدر حيث قال الله سبحانه وتعالى:
سَبَّحَ لِلَّهِ ما فِي السَّماواتِ وَ الْأَرْضِ وَ هُوَ الْعَزيزُ الْحَكيمُ (1)
لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّماواتِ وَ الْأَرْضِ يُحْيي‏ وَ يُميتُ وَ هُوَ عَلى‏ كُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ قَديرٌ (2)
هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَ الآخِرُ وَ الظَّاهِرُ وَ الْباطِنُ وَ هُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ عَليمٌ (3)
هُوَ الَّذي خَلَقَ السَّماواتِ وَ الْأَرْضَ في‏ سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوى‏ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يَعلَمُ ما يَلِجُ فِي الأَرْضِ وَ ما يَخْرُجُ مِنْها وَ ما يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّماءِ وَ ما يَعْرُجُ فيها وَ هُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ ما كُنْتُمْ وَ اللهُ بِما تَعمَلونَ بَصيرٌ (4)(الحديد)

أَ لَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ ما فِي السَّماواتِ وَ ما فِي الْأَرْضِ ما يَكُونُ مِنْ نَجْوى‏ ثَلاثَةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ رابِعُهُمْ وَ لا خَمْسَةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ سادِسُهُمْ وَ لا أَدْنى‏ مِنْ ذلِكَ وَ لا أَكْثَرَ إِلاَّ هُوَ مَعَهُمْ أَيْنَ ما كانُوا ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِما عَمِلُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيامَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ عَليمٌ (7)(المجادلة) 

ومن هذه الآيات المباركة نفهم وبشكل واضح بان الله تعالى هو معنا ؛ وثالثنا يسمع ويرى فعلينا ان نتأدب بما ادبنا ونعمل بما علمنا ومن اهم ما امرنا به تعالى هو ان نتوكل عليه في كل امورنا لان الامور هذه مكتوبة عنده وما علينا الا النرضى بما قدر لنا بعد ان بذلنا ما في وسعنا في الفحص والتدبر والاحتياط وهو القائل :

ما أَصابَ مِنْ مُصيبَةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَ لا في‏ أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِلاَّ في‏ كِتابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَبْرَأَها إِنَّ ذلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسيرٌ (22)
لِكَيْلا تَأْسَوْا عَلى‏ ما فاتَكُمْ وَ لا تَفْرَحُوا بِما آتاكُمْ وَ اللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتالٍ فَخُورٍ (23)(الحديد)

قُلْ لَنْ يُصيبَنا إِلاَّ ما كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَنا هُوَ مَوْلانا وَ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ (51)(التوبة )

وقال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
الكافي 2 58 باب فضل اليقين ..... ص : 57

4- الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُعَلَّى بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الْوَشَّاءِ عَنْ أَبَانٍ عَنْ زُرَارَةَ عَنْ 
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ 
أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ صلوات الله عليه عَلَى الْمِنْبَرِ: لا يَجِدُ أَحَدُكُمْ طَعْمَ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى يَعْلَمَ أَنَّ مَا أَصَابَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُخْطِئَهُ وَ مَا أَخْطَأَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُصِيبَه‏.

الكافي 2 58 باب فضل اليقين ..... 

4- عَنْهُ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ عَنْ صَفْوَانَ الْجَمَّالِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ كَانَ 
أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:
لا يَجِدُ عَبْدٌ طَعْمَ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى يَعْلَمَ أَنَّ مَا أَصَابَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُخْطِئَهُ وَ أَنَّ مَا أَخْطَأَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُصِيبَهُ وَ أَنَّ الضَّارَّ النَّافِعَ هُوَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ .
اذن فما علينا الا ان نتوكل على الله تعالى ونعمل بما امرنا وفي الباقي نجعل ربنا وكيلا لنا في كل امورنا 
قالت:
وهل فكرت في طريقة تزويجهم :
فقلت لها:
سانقل لك زواج سيدتنا فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام بالتفصيل لنجعله قدوة لنا ولا اقول اننا سنوفق بالعمل بكل ما سنطلع عليه من حياتهم سلام الله عليهم ولكن اولا بمقدار ما نستطيع فسوف لا نقصر للعمل بما تعلمنا منهم وان خالفنا فسنعرف تقصيرنا وموقعه ولعل بعض الامور هي متعلقة بحياة المعصومين عليهم السلام وليس من شاننا كما سياتي في وليمة ليلة الزفاف.باذن الله تعالى

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

شكرا لاخواني واخواتي الموالين لمرورهم المسرّ
انتظار122
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهم
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
قالت:
وهل فكرت في طريقة تزويجهم :
فقلت لها:
سانقل لك زواج سيدتنا
فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
بالتفصيل لنجعله قدوة لنا ولا اقول اننا سنوفق بالعمل بكل ما سنطلع عليه من حياتهم سلام الله عليهم ولكن اولا بمقدار ما نستطيع فسوف لا نقصر للعمل بما تعلمنا منهم وان خالفنا فسنعرف تقصيرنا وموقعه ؛ ولعل بعض الامور هي متعلقة بحياة المعصومين عليهم السلام وليس من شاننا كما سياتي في وليمة ليلة الزفاف.باذن الله تعالى
قالت:
صح ما تقوله ولكن في زماننا لا يرغبون في الزواج من البنت المتدينة العفيفة وانما يبحثون عن البنت الدلوعة التي لا تتقيد بقيد القرآن والعترة سلام الله عليهم .
قلت لها :
اولا ان لكل اهل كما قال
امير المؤمنين عليه السلام في كتاب غرر الحكم :
غررالحكم 137 أبناء الدنيا ..... 
2400-كونوا من أبناء الآخرة و لا تكونوا من أبناء الدنيا فإن كل ولد سيلحق بأمه يوم القيامة .
وقديما قالوا فان الطيور على اشكالها تقعوا فليس لدينا اي سبيل للنجاة الا بالتوكل على 
الله تعالى
وكم من انسان احتاط بتمام الاحتياط وزوّج ابنته لمن يثق به وبعد الزواج تغيرت البلاد ومن عليها فوجه الارض مغبر قبيح وبعد ان صارت فلذة كبده في قفص صهره خرجت له انياب يخاف الذئب منها ؛ فحينئذ ماذا يصنع الا ان يقول:
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
وكم من اب ترك ابنته لتكون دلوعة فيها الغنج والدلال وبعد ان صارت بين قضبان سجن الصهر تحول دلعها التي كانت امنيته عيبا عليها وعارا 
وخفة في السلوك 
قالت:
اذن لابد ان نعمل ما باستطاعتنا للتخلص من هذه المصائب.
فقلت لها :
لا يا عزيزيتي ولات حين مناص لابد ان نتهيئ بما قدر لنا ولكن ندعوا الله تعالى ليخلصنا ويمحو اسمنا من الاشقياء في الدارين ويكتبنا مع السعدا ويعافينا من كل بلاء 
قالت :
وهل هناك دعاء توصلت اليه سريع الاجابة فقلت لها :

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار123
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهم
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
قلت لها:
ان اهم الادعية التي وجدت فيها ضمان للاجابة هي زيارة عاشوراء بالترتيب المذكور وهو: 
الزيارة المطلقة السادسة وبعدها زيارة عاشوراء وصلاتها ثم دعاء علقمة لان الله تعالى ضمن ومن بعده ضمانات النبي والائمة سلام الله عليهم اجمعين
ومن الادعية جوشن صغير وقد رايت منها حقا معجزات ولا ابالغ ان قلت لك هذه العبارة لعظيم ما رأيت منها 
ثم دعاء يستشر وهذا نص ما ورد في 
كتاب مهج الدعوات عنها 
((و من دعا به ثلاث مرات لا يسأل الله جل اسمه شيئا من الخير في الدنيا و الآخرة إلا أعطاه سؤله بهذا الدعاء و منحه إياه)) 
مهج‏الدعوات ص : 123
وهذا الدعاء الجامع عن امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وساذكر لك عظيم اثره :
و من ذلك دعاء جامع لمولانا و مقتدانا 
أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام: 
رويناه بإسنادنا إلى سعد بن عبد الله في كتابه كتاب فضل الدعاء
قال حدثنا يعقوب بن زيد يرفعه قال قال 
سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه سمعت 
علي بن أبي طالب صلوات الله عليه يقول
قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
يا علي 
لو
دعا داع بهذا الدعاء على صفائح الحديد لذابت و الذي بعثني بالحق نبيا 
لو 
دعا داع بهذا الدعاء على ماء جار لسكن حتى يمر عليه
و الذي 
بعثني بالحق نبيا أنه من بلغ به الجوع و العطش ثم دعا بهذا الدعاء أطعمه الله و سقاه
و الذي 
بعثني بالحق نبيا لو أن رجلا دعا بهذا الدعاء على جبل بينه و بين موضع يريده لانشعب الجبل حتى يسلك فيه إلى الموضع الذي يريده
و الذي
بعثني بالحق نبيا لو يدعى به على مجنون لأفاق من جنونه 
و الذي
بعثني بالحق نبيا لو يدعى به على امرأة قد عسر عليها ولادتها لسهل الله عليها الولادة
و الذي
بعثني بالحق نبيا لو دعا بهذا الدعاء رجل على مدينة و المدينة تحترق و منزله في وسطها لنجا منزله و لم يحترق
و الذي
بعثني بالحق نبيا لو دعا به داع أربعين ليلة من ليالي الجمع غفر الله له كل ذنب بينه و بين الآدميين و لو كان فجر بأمه غفر الله له ذلك 
و الذي
بعثني بالحق نبيا أنه من دعا بهذا الدعاء على سلطان جائر جعل الله ذلك السلطان طوع يديه
و الذي
بعثني بالحق أنه من نام و هو يدعو به بعث الله إليه بكل حرف منه ألف ألف ملك من الروحانيين وجوههم أحسن من الشمس و القمر بسبعين ضعفا يستغفرون الله و يكتبون الحسنات و يرفعون له الدرجات قال سلمان فقلت له:
بأبي أنت و أمي يا أمير المؤمنين أيعطى بهذا الأسماء كل هذا فقال قلت: 
لرسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
بأبي أنت و أمي يا رسول الله أيعطى الداعي بهذه الأسماء كل هذا فقال:
يا علي .......
الدعاءء هو :
يقول:
اللهم إنك حي لا تموت و صادق لا تكذب و قاهر لا تقهر و بدي‏ء لا تنفد و قريب لا تبعد و قادر لا تضاد و غافر لا تظلم و صمد لا تطعم و قيوم لا تنام و مجيب لا تسأم و جبار لا تعان و عظيم لا ترام و عالم لا تعلم و قوي لا تضعف و حليم لا تعجل و جليل لا توصف و وفي لا تخلف و غالب لا تغلب و عادل لا تحيف و غني لا تفتقر و كبير لا تغادر و حكيم لا تجور و وكيل لا تحيف و فرد لا تستشير و وهاب لا تمل و عزيز لا تستذل و سميع لا تذهل و جواد لا تبخل و حافظ لا تغفل و قائم لا تسهو و دائم لا تفنى و محتجب لا ترى و باق لا تبلى و واحد لا تشبه و مقتدر لا تنازع يا كريم الجواد المتكرم يا ظاهر يا قاهر أنت القادر المقتدر يا عزيز المتعزز يا من‏
ينادى من كل فج عميق بألسنة شتى و لغات مختلفة و حوائج متتابعة لا يشغلك شي‏ء عن شي‏ء أنت الذي لا تفنيك الدهور و لا تحيط بك الأمكنة و لا تأخذك سنة و لا نوم صل على محمد و آل محمد و يسر لي ما أخاف عسره و فرج عني ما أخاف كربه و سهل لي ما أخاف حزونته سبحانك لا إله إلا أنت إني كنت من الظالمين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
قالت لي العلوية :
اذن سندعوا الله ونتوكل عليه وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل وحتى لو ابتلينا نصبر لانه من خيرة الله تعالى لنا والان حدثني عن زواج سيدة نساء العالمين وبهجة قلب الرسول صلى الله عليه واله فقلت لها ((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

شكرا لاخواني واخواتي الموالين لمرورهم المسرّ
انتظار124
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهم
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
قالت :
والان حدثني عن زواج سيدة نساء العالمين وبهجة قلب الرسول صلى الله عليه واله 
فقلت لها :
ان هناك روايات مختلفة وعن طرق متعددة في زواجها روحي ووجودي فداها وسانقل لك اوثقها حسب بحثي واعتقادي واساله تعالى السداد :
اول مورد هو من كتاب البحار؛ وسأترك نقل السند لك لاني اعطيك العنوان كاملا وانت ان احببتي معرفة السند راجعي العنوان لتجدي السند وهو يستقبلك على ضفاف بحار الانوار :
بحارالأنوار ج : 43 ص : 139
قَالَتْ أَسْمَاءُ بِنْتُ عُمَيْسٍ هَذِهِ حَضَرَتْ وَفَاةُ خَدِيجَةَ عليه السلام فَبَكَتْ فَقُلتُ : 
أَتَبْكِينَ وَ أَنْتِ سَيِّدَةُ نِسَاءِ العَالَمِينَ وَ أَنْتِ زَوْجَةُ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله مُبَشَّرَةٌ عَلَى لِسَانِهِ بِالجَنَّةِ ?!
فَقَالَتْ : 
مَا لِهَذَا بَكَيْتُ وَ لَكِنَّ المَرْأَةَ لَيلَةَ زَفَافِهَا لا بُدَّ لَهَا مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ تُفضِي إِلَيْهَا بِسِرِّهَا وَ تَسْتَعِينُ بِهَا عَلَى حَوَائِجِهَا وَ فَاطِمَةُ حَدِيثَةُ عَهْدٍ بِصِباً وَ أَخَافُ أَنْ لا يَكُونَ لَهَا مَنْ يَتَوَلى أَمْرَهَا حِينَئِذٍ >
فَقُلتُ :
يَا سَيِّدَتِي لَكِ عَلَيَّ عَهْدُ اللهِ إِنْ بَقِيتُ إِلَى ذَلِكِ الوَقْتِ أَنْ أَقُومَ مَقَامَكِ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ>
فَلَمَّا كَانَتْ تِلكَ الليْلَةُ وَ جَاءَ 
النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله
أَمَرَ النِّسَاءَ فَخَرَجْنَ وَ بَقِيتُ فَلَمَّا أَرَادَ الخُرُوجَ رَأَى سَوَادِي فَقَالَ مَنْ أَنْتِ؟ 
فَقُلتُ 
:أَسْمَاءُ بِنْتُ عُمَيْسٍ
فَقَالَ : 
أَلَمْ آمُرْكِ أَنْ تَخْرُجِي فَقُلتُ:
بَلَى يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَ أُمِّي وَ مَا قَصَدْتُ خِلافَكَ وَ لَكِنِّي أَعْطَيْتُ خَدِيجَةَ عَهْداً وَ حَدَثتُهُ فَبَكَى فَقَالَ: 
بِاللهِ لِهَذَا وَقَفْتِ؟
فَقُلْتُ:
نَعَمْ وَ اللهِ 
فَدَعَا لِي 
اذن
لابد من ان نعرف بان العروس تحتاج امها ليلة زفافها لكي تكون جنبها لتستعين بها على دخولها لعالمها الجديد .
فقالت العلويه:
الله اكبر كم جميل هذا العرس لانه معصوم مع معصومة ومن معصوم ومحبوبة معصوم وهي خديجة سيدتنا ومفتخرنا وامنا الحنون الحبيبة المبشرة بالجنة وام سيدة نساء العالمين عليها السلام و سلام الله عليهم اجمعين؛
ارجوك تابع الزواج المبارك هذا 
فقلت لها

----------


## بنوته آخر زمن

مشكور اخي ع الطرح الحلو ..

موفق لكل خير 

تقبل مروري 

وننتظر جديدك 

لك مني اجمل تحيه وسلاام

----------


## نجمه السماء

مشكوررررر والله يعطيك الف عافيه..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار125
*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني وعدم ردكم لم يحزنني*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
و قال الشريف حدثنا موسى بن عبد الله الجشمي عن وهب بن‏
دلائل‏الإمامة ص : 14
وهب عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن جده عن أبيه عن جده علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام قال: هممت بتزويج فاطمة حينا و لم أجسر أن أذكر ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه واله و كان ذلك يختلج في صدري ليلا و نهارا حتى دخلت يوما على رسول الله فقال: 
يا علي قلت:
 لبيك يا رسول الله فقال :
 هل لك في التزويج فقلت: 
الله و رسوله أعلم فظننت أنه يريد أن يزوجني بعض نساء قريش و قلبي خائف من فوت فاطمة ففارقته على هذا فو الله ما شعرت حتى أتاني رسول الله فقال :
 أجب يا علي و أسرع فأسرعت المضي إليه فلما دخلت و نظرت إليه فما رأيته أشد فرحا من ذلك اليوم و كان في حجرة أم سلمة أبصرني فتهلل و تبسم حتى نظرت إلى بياض أسنانه و لها بريق و قال:
 يا علي إن الله قد كفاني ما همني فيك من أمر تزويجك فقلت : و كيف ذلك يا رسول الله قال: أتاني جبرئيل و معه من
 قرنفل الجنة و سنبلها
 قطعتان فناولنيها فأخذتهما و شممتهما فسطع رائحة المسك ثم أخذهما مني فقلت: 
يا جبرئيل ما شأنهما ??
فقال: 
إن الله أمر سكان الجنة أن يزينوا الجنان كلها بمفارشها و نضودها و أنهارها و أشجارها و أمر ريح الجنة التي يقال لها المثيرة فهبت في الجنة بأنواع العطر و الطيب
((قالت العلوية :
 لحظة لحظة الله اكبر يعني تزين غرفة العروس والبيت الذي فيه عرس لعله ماخوذ من هذه الرواية؟ 
فقلت لها: 
لا نقول هذه هي تلك ولكن اصل التزين موجود هنا لان الله تعالى زين الجنان لزواج النورين وهذه امور فطرية قالت :
 وان الورد في العرس من الاعراف الربانية حيث اهديت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه واله في زواج ام المؤمنين عليها السلام وابوا الأمة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
وكذلك نستفيد من هذه الرواية وجود اصل الورد في الزواج قالت : كم جميل وكم هو جذاب ان يعرف الانسان اصل الاعراف من اين ابتدات ثم قالت بشغف: ارجوك تابع تابع ))
فقلت لها بقي امرين لم تلتفتي لها وهي تخص الحب قبل الزواج  وهم ابو الزوجة  لابته 
قالت سبحان الله امران مهمان جدا الحب الحب ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار126


*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني وعدم ردكم لم يحزنني* 

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن اعدائهم* 
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
فقلت:
يا جبرئيل ما شأنهما فقال: 
إن الله أمر سكان الجنة أن يزينوا الجنان كلها بمفارشها و نضودها و أنهارها و أشجارها و أمر ريح الجنة التي يقال لها المثيرة فهبت في الجنة بأنواع العطر و الطيب
و أمر الحور العين بقراءة 
سورتي طه و يس فرفعن أصواتهن بهما ثم نادى مناد: ألا إن اليوم يوم وليمة 
فاطمة بنت محمد و علي بن أبي طالب
رضا مني بهما ثم بعث الله تعالى سحابة بيضاء فمطرت على أهل الجنة من لؤلئها و زبرجدها و ياقوتها و أمر خدام الجنان أن يلتقطوها و أمر راحيل فخطب خطبة لم يسمع أهل السماء بمثلها ثم نادى تعالى يا ملائكتي و سكان جنتي باركوا على نكاح 
فاطمة بنت محمد و علي بن أبي طالب
فإني زوجت أحب النساء إلي من أحب الرجال إلي بعد محمد ثم قال صلى الله عليه واله
يا علي:
أبشر أبشر فإني زوجتك بابنتي فاطمة على ما زوجك الرحمن من فوق عرشه و قد رضيت لها و لك ما رضي الله لكما فدونك أهلك و كفى يا علي برضاي رضى فيك 
فقال علي عليه السلام ‏:
يا رسول الله أ و بلغ من شأني أن أذكر في أهل الجنة و يزوجني الله تعالى في ملائكته فقال 
صلى الله عليه واله يا علي:
إن الله إذا أحب عبدا أكرمه بما لا عين رأت و لا أذن سمعت و لا خطر على قلب بشر
فقال علي :
يا رب أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت علي فقال النبي : 
آمين و قال علي لما أتيت رسول الله خاطبا ابنته فاطمة قال: 
و ما عندك لتسعدني ؟؟
قلت له:
ليس عندي إلا بعيري و فرسي و درعي فقال:
أما بعيرك فحامل أهلك و أما فرسك فلا بد لك منه تقاتل عليه و أما درعك فقد زوجك الله بها قال فخرجت من عنده و الدرع على عاتقي الأيسر فذهبت إلى سوق الليل فبعتها بأربعمائة درهم سود هجرية ثم أتيت بها إلى النبي فصبيتها بين يديه فو الله ما سألني عن عددها و كان رسول الله سري الكف فدعا بلالا و ملأ قبضته و قال: 
يا بلال ابتع بها طيبا لابنتي فاطمة ثم دعا
أم سلمة
و قال لها:
يا أم سلمة ابتاعي لابنتي فراشا من مجلس مصر و احشيه ليفا و اتخذي لها مدرعة و عباءة قطوانية و لا تتخذي أكثر من ذلك فيكونا من المسرفين و صبرت أياما ما أذكر فيها شيئا
لرسول الله صلى الله عليه واله من أمر ابنته حتى دخلت على أم سلمة فقالت لي:
لم لا تقول 
لرسول الله يدخلك على أهلك؟؟ 
قلت: 
أستحي منه أن أذكر له شيئا من هذا فقالت 
أم سلمة :
ادخل عليه فإنه سيعلم ما في نفسك قال: 
فدخلت عليه ثم خرجت ثم دخلت ثم خرجت فقال: أحسبك أنك تشتهي الدخول على أهلك قلت : نعم فداك أبي و أمي يا رسول الله فقال غدا إن شاء الله .
(احرم نقل موضوعي بدون استاذان )
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار127


شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
دلائل‏الإمامة ص : 16
عن الليث عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن جده عن جابر قال:
لما أراد رسول الله أن يزوج فاطمةعليا قال له:
اخرج يا أبا الحسن إلى المسجد فإني خارج في أثرك و مزوجك بحضرة الناس و ذاكر من فضلك ما تقر به عينك قال علي فخرجت من عند رسول الله و أنا ممتلئ فرحا و سرورا فاستقبلني أبو بكر و عمر فقالا ما وراءك 
يا أبا الحسن ؟؟
فقلت:
يزوجني رسول الله فاطمة و أخبرني أن الله زوجنيها و هذا رسول الله خارج في أثرى ليذكر بحضرة الناس ففرحا و سرا و دخلا معي المسجد فو الله ما توسطناه حتى لحق بنا 
رسول الله و أن وجهه ليتهلل فرحا و سرورا
فقال صلى الله عليه واله : 
أين بلال؟؟
فقال: لبيك و سعديك
فقال : و أين المقداد؟ فلباه 
فقال: و أين سلمان؟ فلباه
فلما مثلوا بين يديه قال:
انطلقوا بأجمعكم إلى جنبات المدينة و اجمعوا المهاجرين و الأنصار و المسلمين فانطلقوا لأمره فأقبل حتى جلس على أعلى درجة من منبره فلما حشد المسجد بأهله 
قام صلى الله عليه واله :
فحمد الله و أثنى عليه و قال:
الحمد لله الذي رفع السماء فبناها و بسط الأرض و دحاها و أثبتها بالجبال فأرساها و تجلل عن تحبير لغات الناطقين و جعل الجنة ثواب المتقين و النار عقاب الظالمين و جعلني رحمة للمؤمنين و نقمة على الكافرين عباد الله إنكم في دار أمل بين حياة و أجل و صحة و علل دار زوال متقلبة الحال جعلت سببا للارتحال فرحم الله امرأ قصر من أمله و جد في عمله و أنفق الفضل من ماله و أمسك الفضل من قوته فقدمه ليوم فاقته يوم تحشر فيه الأموات و تخشع فيه الأصوات و تنكر الأولاد و الأمهات و ترى الناس سكارى و ما هم بسكارى يوم يوفيهم الله دينهم الحق و يعلمون أن الله هو الحق المبين يوم تجد كل نفس ما عملت من خير محضرا و ما عملت من سوء تود لو أن بينها و بينه أمدا بعيدا و من يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره و من يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره يوم‏ تبطل فيه الأنساب و تقطع الأسباب و يشتد فيه على المجرمين الحساب و يدفعون إلى العذاب فمن زحزح عن النار و أدخل في الجنة فقد فاز و ما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور
أيها الناس:
إنما الأنبياء حجج الله في أرضه الناطقون بكتابه العاملون بوحيه و إن الله تعالى أمرني أن أزوج كريمتي فاطمة بأخي و ابن عمي و أولى الناس بي علي بن أبي طالب
و الله عز شأنه قد زوجه بها في السماء و أشهد الملائكة و أمرني أن أزوجه في الأرض و أشهدكم على ذلك ثم جلس و قال قم يا علي :
و اخطب لنفسك فقال علي أأخطب يا رسول الله و أنت حاضر؟
فقال:
اخطب فهكذا أمرني جبرئيل أن آمرك تخطب لنفسك و لو لا أن الخطيب في الجنان داود لكنت أنت يا علي ثم قال: أيها الناس اسمعوا قول نبيكم إن الله بعث أربعة آلاف نبي و لكل نبي وصي فأنا خير الأنبياء و وصيي خير الأوصياء ثم أمسك صلى الله عليه واله و ابتدأ عليهالسلام فقال:
الحمد لله الذي ألهم بفواتح علمه الناطقين و أنار بثواقب عظمته قلوب المتقين و أوضح بدلائل أحكامه طرق السالكين و أبهج بابن عمي المصطفى العالمين حتى علت دعوته دعوة الملحدين و استظهرت كلمته على بواطن المبطلين و جعله خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين فبلغ رسالة ربه و صدع بأمره و أنار من الله آياته فالحمد لله الذي خلق العباد بقدرته و أعزهم بدينه و أكرمهم بنبيه محمد و رحم و كرم و شرف و عظم و الحمد لله على نعمائه و أياديه و أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله شهادة إخلاص ترضيه و أصلي على نبيه محمد صلاة تزلفه و تحظيه و بعد فإن النكاح مما أمر الله تعالى به و أذن فيه و مجلسنا هذا مما قضاه الله تعالى و رضيه و هذا محمد بن عبد الله رسول الله زوجني ابنته فاطمة على صداق أربعمائة درهم و دينار و قد رضيت بذلك فاسألوه و اشهدوا فقال المسلمون زوجته يا رسول الله؟؟ قال : نعم قال:
المسلمون بارك الله لهما و عليهما و جمع شملهما 
(لايجوز نقل الموضوع شرعا اللهم اشهد)
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار128
*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* 
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

دلائل‏الإمامة ص : 19 
حديث المهر و كم قدره :
عن جابر الجعفي قال قال سيدي
الباقر محمد بن علي عليه السلام في قول الله تعالى:
وَ إِذِ استَسْقى‏ مُوسى‏ لِقَوْمِهِ إلى قوله مُفْسِدِينَ
أن قوم موسى شكوا إلى ربهم الحر و العطش فاستسقى موسى الماء و شكا إلى ربه تعالى مثل ذلك 
و قد شكا المؤمنون إلى جدي
رسول الله فقالوا يا رسول الله :
عرفنا من الأئمة بعدك فما مضى نبي إلا و له أوصياء و أئمة بعده و قد علمنا أن عليا وصيك فمن الأئمة بعده فأوحى
الله تعالى إليه أني قد زوجت
عليا بفاطمة في سمائي تحت ظل عرشي و جعلت جبرئيل خطيبها و ميكائيل وليها وإسرافيل القابل عن علي
و أمرت شجر طوبى فنثرت عليهم اللؤلؤ الرطب و الدر و الياقوت و الزبرجد الأحمر و الأخضر و الأصفر و المناشير المخطوطة بالنور فيها أمان للملائكة مذخور إلى يوم القيامة
و جعلت نحلتها من علي خمس الدنيا و ثلثي الجنة و أربعة أنهار في الأرض الفرات و دجلة و النيل و نهر بلخ فزوجها يا محمد بخمسمائة درهم تكون سنة لأمتك فإنك إذا زوجت عليا من فاطمة جرى منهما أحد عشر 
إماما
من صلب 
علي 
سيد كل أمة إمامهم في زمنه فيعلمون كما علم قوم موسى مشربهم و كان بين تزويج أمير المؤمنين بفاطمة في السماء و بين تزويجها في الأرض أربعون يوما.
فقلت للعلوية :
وهل تعرفين ما هو الربط بين استسقاء موسى لقومه وسؤال اصحاب
الرسول صلى الله عليهواله للائمة من بعده؟؟
قالت : 
افهم ان هناك ربطا بين الماء 
واهل البيت عليهم السلام 
قلت لها:
صح كما سابينه لك ..
حيث ان الماء في القرآن الكريم عُبر به عن الامام كما في سورة تبارك: 
قُلْ أَ رَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ ماؤُكُمْ غَوْراً فَمَنْ يَأْتيكُمْ بِماءٍ مَعينٍ (30)
الكافي 1 339 باب في الغيبة ..... 
عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ أَخِيهِ مُوسَى بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ:
قُلْ أَ رَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ ماؤُكُمْ غَوْراً فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِماءٍ مَعِينٍ
قَالَ:
إِذَا غَابَ عَنْكُمْ إِمَامُكُمْ فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِإِمَامٍ جَدِيدٍ .
قالت العلوية:
وهل ان جبرائيل عليه السلام هو الذي اخبر بزواج السيدة فاطمة سلام الله عليها ولم ينزل سواه؟
فقلت لها ليش قد نزل ملك عظيم واسمه ...
(لايجوز نقل الموضوع شرعا اللهم اشهد لانها سيرتي الذاتية وتخصني شخصا )
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار129
*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* 
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
خبر محمود الملك الهابط على النبي 
عن علي بن جعفر قال سمعت 
أبا الحسن موسى بن جعفر عليه السلام يقول:
 بينا رسول الله جالس إذ دخل عليه ملك له أربعة و عشرون وجها فقال له رسول الله حبيبي جبرئيل لم أرك بهذه الصورة فقال الملك: 
لست بجبرئيل أنا محمود بعثني الله أن أزوج 
النور من النور قال من و ممن؟؟
 فقال : 
فاطمة من علي قال :
 فلما ولى الملك إذا بين كتفيه مكتوب
 محمد رسول الله و علي وصيه
 فقال له رسول الله : 
منذ كم كتب هذا بين كتفيك ؟؟
قال :
 من قبل أن يخلق الله تعالى آدم بمائتين و عشرين ألف عام . 
وان اهل البيت عليهم السلام نهونا من بعض العبارات الدارجة على الالسن لهذا اليوم في التهنئة للاعراس غيرها وامرونا بعبارات اخرى جميلة ولها معاني سامية
 قالت:  كيف؟؟
 قلت لها اسمعي : 
كتاب الكافي‏: 
قَالَ لَمَّا زَوَّجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فَاطِمَةَ قَالُوا:
 بِالرِّفَاءِ وَ البَنِينَ
 قَالَ : 
لا
 بَلْ عَلَى الخَيْرِ وَ الْبَرَكَةِ.
قالت السيدة : وهذه الرواية تعني ان الكلمات التي تقال في الزواج محمددة شرعا ؟
فقلت لها:
 نعم وفي كل حزن وسرور هناك كلمات لابد ان نقولها للطرف الاخر ؛ والشرع المقدس قد عين تلك الكلمات المتبادلة ومنها هذه العبارات التي تقال في الزواج فان الرسول صلى الله عليه واله منع ان يقال: 
بِالرِّفَاءِ وَ البَنِينَ. 
بل 
يقال :
 عَلَى الخَيْرِ وَ الْبَرَكَةِ.
قلت لها وهل سمعتي بهذه الرواية 
 عن كتاب مِصْبَاحُ الأَنوَارُ، وَ كِتَابُ المُحتَضَرِ، لِلحَسَنِ بْنِ سُلَيمَانَ نَقلا مِنْ كِتَابِ الفِرْدَوْسِ عَنِ النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله أَنَّهُ قَالَ :
 لَوْ لا عَلِيٌّ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِفَاطِمَةَ كُفْوٌ.
قالت العلوية :
 وهذه الرواية مشهورة وقد سمعتها وانا صغيرة ولكن الان وانا اسمعها منك اشعر ان
الرسول صلى الله عليه واله انما اراد ان ينبأنا بامر مهم بقوله هذا؟
فقلت لها : 
نعم انه يريد ان يقول: 
ليس هناك من هو افضل من 
علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام امير المؤمنين من ادم عليه السلام فما دون غير رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله لانه خارج عن الكفؤ حيث انه ابوها سلام الله عليهم اجمعين . 
وقد ورد عن ابن عباس 
النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام : يَا عَلِيُّ إِنَّ اللهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ زَوَّجَكَ فَاطِمَةَ وَ جَعَلَ صَدَاقَهَا الأَرْضَ فَمَنْ مَشَى عَلَيْهَا مُبْغِضاً لَكَ مَشَى عَلَيْهَا حَرَاماً .
قالت العلوية:
 وهل كانت هناك وليمة في زواجهما سلام الله عليهما ؟؟
فقلت لها : 
نعم واي وليمة !! 
انما كانت وليمة عظيمة وحدثت فيها معجزات باهرات وللمنافقين كشف استار عن نفاقهم فاضحات وسياتيك خبره الجميل :

*(لايجوز نقل الموضوع* *شرعا* 
*اللهم اشهد لانها سيرتي الذاتية وتخصني شخصا**)*
*((سيد اويس الحسيني* *النجفي))*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار130


*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* 


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
قالت العلوية:
 وهل كانت هناك وليمة في زواجهما سلام الله عليهما ؟؟
فقلت لها :
 نعم واي وليمة !!
 انما كانت وليمة عظيمة وحدثت فيها معجزات باهرات وللمنافقين كشف استار عن نفاقهم فاضحات وسياتيك خبره الجميل :
فقلت لها سانقلها لك عن كتاب :
دلائل‏الإمامة ص : 21
خبر الوليمة 
عن أبي عبد الله جعفر بن محمد عليه السلام قال:
 لما زوج
رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله 
فاطمة عليه السلام من علي عليه السلام
قال: من حضر نكاح علي فليحضر طعامه فضحك المنافقون و قالوا إن الذين حضروا العقد حشر من الناس و إن محمدا سيضع طعاما لا يكفي عشرة أناس فسيفتضح محمد اليوم و بلغ ذلك النبي فدعا عميه 
حمزة و العباس
 و أقامهما على باب داره و قال لهما: 
أدخلا الناس عشرة عشرة و دعا
بعلي و عقيل
 فأزرهما ببردين يمانيين و قال لهما: 
أنقلا على أهل التوحيد الماء
 و اعلم يا أخي أن خدمتك للمسلمين أفضل من كرامتكم فجعل الناس يردون عشرة عشرة فيأكلون و يصدرون حتى أكل الناس من طعامه ثلاثة أيام و
النبي صلى الله عليه واله
 يجمع بين الصلاتين في الظهر و العصر و في المغرب و العشاء الآخرة ثم دعا النبي بعمه العباس فقال له‏ :
 يا عم ما لي أرى الناس يصدرون و لا يعودون؟! قال:
 يا ابن أخي لم يبق في المدينة مؤمن إلا و قد أكل من طعامك حتى أن جماعة من المشركين دخلوا في عداد المؤمنين فأحببنا أن لا نمنعهم ليروا ما أعطاك الله تعالى من المنزلة العظيمة و الدرجة الرفيعة فقال النبي صلى الله عليه واله له: أتعرف عدد القوم؟؟
 فقال :
 لا أعلم و لكن إذا أحببت أن تعرف عددهم فعليك بعمك حمزة فدعا حمزة فجاء و هو يجر سيفه على الصفا و كان لا يفارقه شفقة على دين الله و لما دخل رأى النبي ضاحكا فقال له:
 ما لي أرى الناس يصدرون و لا يعودون؟!
 قال: 
لكرامتك على ربك لقد أطعم الناس من طعامك حتى ما تخلف عنه موحد و لا ملحد .
فقال: 
كم طعم منهم هل تعرف عددهم؟؟
قال:
 و الله ما شذ علي رجل واحد لقد أكل من طعامك في أيامك الثلاثة بعدتها 
ثلاثة آلاف من المسلمين
 و ثلاثمائة رجل من المنافقين
 فضحك النبي حتى بدت نواجذه ثم دعا بصحاف و جعل يغرف فيها و يبعث به مع
عبد الله بن الزبير و عبد الله بن عقبة
 إلى بيوت الأرامل و الضعفاء و المساكين من المسلمين و المسلمات و المعاهدين و المعاهدات حتى لم تبق يومئذ بالمدينة دار و لا منزل إلا دخل عليه من طعامه صلى الله عليه واله ثم قال:
 هل فيكم رجل يعرف المنافقين فأمسك الناس؟؟ فقال:
أين حذيفة بن اليمان قال حذيفة: 
و كنت في ضعف من علة بي و بيدي هراوة أتوكأ عليها فلما سمعت النبي يسأل عني لم أملك نفسي أن قلت لبيك يا رسول الله فقال لي :
 هل تعرف المنافقين ؟؟
فقلت: ما المسئول بأعلم من السائل 
فقال لي 
ادن مني فدنوت فقال لي: 
استقبل القبلة بوجهك ففعلت فوضع النبي يمينه بين منكبي فوجدت برد أنامله على صدري و عرفت المنافقين بأسمائهم و أسماء آبائهم و أمهاتهم و ذهبت العلة من جسدي و رميت هراوتي من يدي فقال لي:
 انطلق و ائتني بالمنافقين رجلا رجلا قال: 
فلم أزل أدعوهم و أخرجهم من بيوتهم و أجمعهم حول منزل النبي حتى جمعت 
مائة و اثنين و سبعين رجلا ليس فيهم من يؤمن بالله و يقر بنبوة رسوله قال 
فدعا النبي عليا عليه السلام و قال:
 احمل هذه الصحفة إلى القوم قال علي فأتيت لأحملها فلم أطق فاستعنت بأخي عقيل فلم نقدر فتكامل معي أربعون رجلا فلم نقدر عليها 
و النبي قائم على باب الحجرة ينظر إلينا و يتبسم فلما رآنا و لا طاقة بنا عليها قال:
 تباعدوا عنها فتباعدنا فطرح ذيل بردته على عاتقه و وضع كفه تحت الصحفة و حملها و جعل يجري بها كما ينحدر سحاب في صبب و وضع الصحفة بين أيدي المنافقين و كشف الغطاء عنها و الصحفة على حالها لم ينقص منها و لا وزن خردلة ببركته فلما نظر المنافقون إلى ذلك قال بعضهم لبعض و الأصاغر للأكابر لا جزيتم عنا خيرا أنتم صددتمونا عن الهدى بعد إذ جاءنا و تصدونا عن دين محمد و لا بيان أوثق مما رأينا و لا شرع أوضح مما سمعنا و أنكر الأكابر على الأصاغر فقالوا لهم : 
لا تعجبوا من هذا فإن هذا قليل من 
سحر محمد
 فلما سمع النبي مقالتهم حزن حزنا شديدا و قال كلوا لا أشبع الله بطونكم فكان الرجل منهم يلتقم اللقمة من الصحفة و يهوي بها إلى فيه فيلوكها لوكا شديدا يمينا و شمالا حتى إذا هم يبلعها خرجت اللقمة من فيه كأنها حجر فلما طال ذلك عليهم فزعوا إلى رسول الله فقالوا:
 يا محمد
فقال النبي يا محمد!!
فقالوا: يا أبا القاسم!!
فقال النبي يا أبا القاسم!!
 فقالوا: يا رسول الله
 فقال: لبيكم 
و كان صلى الله عليه واله إذا نودي باسمه 
يا أحمد يا محمد أجاب بهما و إذا نودي بكنيته أجاب بها و إذا نودي بالرسالة و النبوة أجاب بالتلبية ثم قال:
 ما تريدون ؟؟
قالوا: يا محمد التوبة فما نعود إلى نفاقنا أبدا فقام النبي على قدميه و رفع يديه إلى السماء و قال: اللهم إن كانوا صادقين فتب عليهم
و إلا فأرني فيهم آية لا تكون مسخا لأنه رحيم بأمته قال:
 فما أشبه ذلك اليوم إلا بيوم القيامة كما قال
الله تعالى :
 يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَ تَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ
 فأما من آمن بالنبي فصار وجهه كالشمس في إشراقها و كالقمر في نوره و أما من كفر من المنافقين و انقلب في النفاق و الشقاق فصار وجهه كالليل في ظلامة و آمن بالنبي‏ .......

*(لايجوز نقل الموضوع**شرعا اللهم اشهد لانها سيرتي الذاتية وتخصني شخصا**)*
*((سيد جلال الحسيني* *النجفي))*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار131 

*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني*  

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن اعدائهم* 
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
و قال: اللهم إن كانوا صادقين فتب عليهم
و إلا فأرني فيهم آية لا تكون مسخا لأنه رحيم بأمته قال: فما أشبه ذلك اليوم إلا بيوم القيامة كما قال الله تعالى : 
يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَ تَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ فأما من آمن بالنبي فصار وجهه كالشمس في إشراقها و كالقمر في نوره و أما من كفر من المنافقين و انقلب في النفاق و الشقاق فصار وجهه كالليل في ظلامة و آمن بالنبي‏ .......
مائة رجل و بقي بالنفاق و الشقاق اثنان و سبعون رجلا فاستبشر النبي بإيمان من آمن و قال لقد هدى الله ببركة
علي و فاطمة
و خرج المؤمنون متعجبين من بركة الصحفة و من أكل منها من الناس فأنشده ابن رواحة شعرا منه  
نبيكم خير النبيين كلهم
كمثل سليمان يكلمه النمل‏
فقال صلى الله عليه واله :
أسمعت خيرا يا ابن رواحة إن 
سليمان نبي و أنا خير منه و لا فخر كلمته النملة و سبحت في يدي صغار الحصى و أنا خير النبيين و لا فخر فكلهم إخواني فقال رجل من المنافقين:
يا محمد و علمت أن الحصى تسبح في كفك قال إي و الذي بعثني بالحق نبيا فسمعه رجل من اليهود فقال:
و الذي كلم موسى بن عمران على الطور ما سبح في كفك الحصى فقال النبي بلى و الذي كلمني في الرفيع الأعلى من وراء سبعين حجابا غلظ كل حجاب مائة عام ثم قبض في كفه شيئا من الحصى و وضعه في راحته فسمعنا له دويا كدوي الأذان إذا سدت بالأصابع فلما سمع اليهودي ذلك قال:
يا محمد لا أثر بعد عين
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له و أنك يا محمد رسوله
و آمن من المنافقين أربعون رجلا و بقي اثنان و ثلاثون .
دلائل‏الإمامة ص : 13
معرفة تزويجها بأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
عن أنس بن مالك قال :
ورد 
*عبد الرحمن بن عوف الزهري* و *عثمان بن عفان*
إلى
النبي صلى الله عليه واله فقال له 
*عبد الرحمن* يا رسول الله تزوجني فاطمة
ابنتك و قد بذلت لها من الصداق مائة ناقة سوداء زرق الأعين محملة كلها قباطي مصر و عشرة آلاف دينار و لم يكن من أصحاب رسول الله أيسر من 
*عبد الرحمن* و *عثمان* و قال *عثمان*
و أنا أبذل ذلك و أنا أقدم من *عبد الرحمن* إسلاما
*فغضب*
النبي صلى الله عليه واله من مقالتهما فتناول كفا من الحصى فحصب به 
*عبد الرحمن* و قال له إنك تهول علي بمالك فتحول الحصى درا فقومت درة من تلك الدرر فإذا هي تفي بكل ما يملكه
*عبد الرحمن* و هبط جبرئيل في تلك الساعة فقال: يا أحمد... 
(لايجوز نقل الموضوعشرعا اللهم اشهد لانها سيرتي الذاتية وتخصني شخصا)

((سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار132
*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* 
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
و هبط جبرئيل في تلك الساعة فقال:
يا أحمد...
إن الله يقرئك السلام و يقول: 
قم إلى علي بن أبي طالب فإن مثله مثل الكعبة يحج إليها و لا تحج إلى أحد إن الله أمرني أن آمر رضوان خازن الجنان أن يزين الأربع جنان و أمر شجرة طوبى و سدرة المنتهى أن تحملا الحلي و الحلل و أمر الحور العين أن يتزين و أن يقفن تحت شجرة طوبى و سدرة المنتهى و أمر ملكا من الملائكة يقال له راحيل و ليس في الملائكة أفصح منه لسانا و لا أعذب منطقا و لا أحسن وجها أن يحضر إلى ساق العرش فلما حضرت الملائكة و الملك أجمعون أمرني أن أنصب منبرا من النور و أمر راحيل‏
أن يرقى فخطب خطبة بليغة من خطب النكاح و زوج عليا من فاطمة بخمس الدنيا لها و لولدها إلى يوم القيامة و كنت أنا و ميكائيل شاهدين و كان وليها الله تعالى و أمر شجرة طوبى و سدرة المنتهى أن تنثرا ما فيهما من الحلي و الحلل و الطيب و أمر الحور أن يلقطن ذلك و أن يفتخرن به إلى يوم القيامة و قد أمرك الله أن تزوجه بفاطمة في الأرض و أن تقول *لعثمان* أ ما سمعت قولي في القرآن: 
مَرَجَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ يَلتَقِيانِ بَيْنَهُما بَرْزَخٌ لا يَبْغِيانِ
و قولي فيه 
وَ هُوَ الذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الماءِ بَشَراً فَجَعَلَهُ نَسَباً وَ صِهْراً
فلما سمع النبي كلام جبرئيل وجه خلف
عمار بن ياسر و سلمان و العباس
فأحضرهم و قال لعلي:
إن الله أمرني أن أزوجك فقال :
يا رسول الله إني لا أملك إلا سيفي و فرسي و درعي فقال له النبي: 
اذهب فبع الدرع فخرج علي فنادى على درعه فبلغت أربعمائة درهم و دينار فاشتراها 
دحية بن خليفةالكلبي و كان حسن الوجه لم يكن مع رسول الله أحسن منه وجها فلما أخذ علي الثمن و تسلم دحية الدرع عطف دحية على
علي و قال له:
أسألك يا أبا الحسن أن تقبل مني هذه الدرع هدية و لا تخالفني فأخذها منه و حمل الثمن و الدرع و جاء بهما إلى النبي فطرحهما بين يديه و قال يا رسول الله بعت الدرع بأربعمائة درهم و دينار و قد اشتراه ا دحية و سألني أن أقبل الدرع هدية فما تأمرني أقبلهما منه أم لا فتبسم النبي و قال: ليس هو دحية لكنه جبرئيل و الدراهم من عند الله لتكون شرفا و فخرا لابنتي فاطمة و زوجه بها و دخل بعد ثلاث قال و خرج علينا علي و نحن في المسجد إذ هبط الأمين جبرئيل بأترجة من الجنة فقال: يا رسول الله إن الله يأمرك أن تدفع هذه الأترجة إلى علي بن أبي طالب فدفعها النبي إلى علي فلما حصلت في كفه انقسمت قسمين مكتوب على قسم 
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
علي أمير المؤمنين
و على القسم الآخر
هدية من الطالب الغالب
إلى
علي بن أبي طالب 
*(لايجوز نقل الموضوع**شرعا اللهم اشهد لانها سيرتي الذاتية وتخصني شخصا**)* 
*((سيد جلال الحسيني* *النجفي))*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار 131 
*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* 
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
قال: فما أشبه ذلك اليوم إلا بيوم القيامة كما قال الله تعالى : 
يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَ تَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ 
فأما من آمن بالنبي فصار وجهه كالشمس في إشراقها و كالقمر في نوره و أما من كفر من المنافقين و انقلب في النفاق و الشقاق فصار وجهه كالليل في ظلامة و آمن بالنبي‏
مائة رجل و بقي بالنفاق و الشقاق اثنان و سبعون رجلا فاستبشر النبي بإيمان من آمن و قال لقد هدى الله ببركة 
علي و فاطمة
و خرج المؤمنون متعجبين من بركة الصحفة و من أكل منها من الناس فأنشده
ابن رواحة شعرا منه 
نبيكم خير النبيين كلهم
كمثل سليمان يكلمه النمل‏
فقال صلى الله عليه واله : 
أسمعت خيرا يا ابن رواحة إن سليمان نبي و أنا خير منه و لا فخر كلمته النملة و سبحت في يدي صغار الحصى و أنا خير النبيين و لا فخر فكلهم إخواني فقال رجل من المنافقين:
 يا محمد و علمت أن الحصى تسبح في كفك؟؟ قال: 
إي و الذي بعثني بالحق نبيا فسمعه رجل من اليهود فقال :
 و الذي كلم موسى بن عمران على الطور ما سبح في كفك الحصى فقال النبي:
بلى و الذي كلمني في الرفيع الأعلى من وراء سبعين حجابا غلظ كل حجاب مائة ع
 ثم
 قبض في كفه شيئا من الحصى و وضعه في راحته فسمعنا له دويا كدوي الأذان إذا سدت بالأصابع فلما سمع اليهودي ذلك قال:
 يا محمد لا أثر بعد عين
 أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له و أنك يا محمد رسوله
 و آمن من المنافقين أربعون رجلا و بقي 
اثنان و ثلاثون.
(انتهى الى هنا ما اردنا نقله من الزواج النوراني المبارك) 
ولما انتهيت الى هنا من ذكر الزواج المبارك قالت لي العلوية :
 جزاك الله خيرا على ذكر ما ذكرت والان اسالك لو طرق طارق الباب فما شرطك لزواج ابنتنا ؟؟
فقلت لها: 
ان هناك روايات في هذا الامر وشرائط وانا اعمل بها باذن الله تعالى. 
قالت لي:
 هل تاذن لي ان اسالك قبل ان تذكر لي الروايات؟
قلت لها:
 تفضلي قالت :
هل يمكن القول بان الشرائط الروائية لايمكن العمل بها في مثل زماننا هذا مع بعد المسافة الزمنية بيننا وبين عهد صدور هذه الروايات المباركة؟
قلت لها.................
*(لايجوز نقل الموضوع**شرعا اللهم اشهد لانها سيرتي الذاتية وتخصني شخصا**)*
*((سيد جلال الحسيني* *النجفي))*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار 134 
*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* 
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
قالت :
هل يمكن القول بان الشرائط الروائية لايمكن العمل بها في مثل زماننا هذا مع بعد المسافة الزمنية بيننا وبين عهد صدور هذه الروايات المباركة؟
قلت لها.................
ان لسؤالك هذا جوابان
اولا :ان الدين الاسلامي الحنيف لم يكن بينه وبين اي زمان حجاب ومانع لان الرسول هو خاتم الرسل صلى الله عليه واله وديننا لكل مكان وزمان . 
ثانيا :ان التطور العلمي في مجالات التكنلوجية الحديثة لا ربط لها بعالم المعنى والخلق الكريم لان الاخلاقيات ثابتة من اول الدنيا الى فنائها وعلى سبيل المثال :
سابقا كانت وسيلة النقل الحيوانات واليوم السيارات و الطائرات ويخلق لكم مالا تعلمون؛ اذن تطورت وسيلة النقل حسب الزمن
ولكن قبح الكذب وحسن الصدق لم يتطور فيكون بالعكس وكذلك فان ظلم الضعيف قبيح في كل زمان ومكان وهكذا كل الاخلاقيات فليس هناك زمان يكون فيه الكذب حسن ولا زمان يكون فيه الصدق قبيحا لذلك فان الروايات تعطي شروط للمتقدم للخطوبة من هذه الشروط الثابتة التي لا ربط لها بزمن دون آخر . 
ثالثا :ان الخطيب له حالتان قبل الزواج وبعده ؛ وقد لايعرف الانسان نفسه كيف سيكون بعد الزواج؛
فكيف لنا نحن ان نعرفه بتمام المعرفة ؛ 
لان الزواج هي حالة ظهور الحقائق الكامنة في شخصية الانسان التي قد تخفى على نفس الخطيب ؛
لان العيش في الوحدة تختلف تماما مع الحياة في العشرة .
فان الانسان كالبحر مهما عشت بجنبه وعند ساحله لايمكنك ان تعطي نظرتك عن داخله وكوامن ما في اعماقه كما لو سبحت في داخله حيث لا تعلم ماذا سيكون مصيرك فيما تلاقي منه هل 
الحيوانات البحرية المفترسة او الؤلؤ والمرجان .
نحن مهما عشنا مع الناس قبل ان نعطيهم فتاتنا او ناخذ منهم فتاتهم فلابد ان النظرات ستختلف بعد الزواج سلبا وايجابا 
فليس لدينا اختيار اخر الا ان نحقق عنه ونسال الناس والجيران عن الخطيب؛ لكن ومهما حققنا فسنبقى في حالة ابهام عن المستقبل لذلك فلا يصح الا ان ناخذ بمقياس الشرع ومُثله وشرائطه في المتقدم للخطوبة 
وبعدها نتوكل على الله سبحانه فيما قدر لنا 
قالت: وما هي الشروط الواردة في الخطيب؟؟ قلت لها: ان هناك روايات تشترط وجود شرائط في الخطيب وهي : 
*مستدرك‏الوسائل ج 14 188ص* 
*24- باب أنه يستحب للمرأة و أهلها ..*
*فِقْهُ* *الرِّضَا، عليه السلام** إِنْ خَطَبَ إِلَيْكَ رَجُلٌ* *رَضِيتَ دِينَهُ وَ خُلُقَهُ فَزَوِّجْهُ*
*وَ لا يَمْنَعْكَ فَقْرُهُ وَ فَاقَتُهُ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: وَ إِنْ يَتَفَرَّقا يُغنِ اللَّهُ كُلا مِنْ سَعَتِهِ وَ قَالَ إِنْ يَكُونُوا فُقَراءَ يُغْنِهِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَ اللَّهُ واسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ‏.*
نفس المصدر 
*وَ فِي* *كتاب الْمُقْنِعِ،** وَ إِذَا خَطَبَ إِلَيْكَ رَجُلٌ* 
*رَضِيتَ دِينَهُ وَ خُلُقَهُ وَ أَمَانَتَهُ فَزَوِّجْهُ*
*فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ* 
*إِنْ يَكُونُوا فُقَراءَ يُغْنِهِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ*
*وَ قَالَ* *أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام** :*
*إِذَا خَطَبَ إِلَيْكُمْ رَجُلٌ* 
*فَرَضِيتُمْ دِينَهُ وَ أَمَانَتَهُ فَزَوِّجُوهُ*
*وَ إِلا تَفْعَلُوهُ تَكُنْ فِتْنَةٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَ فَسادٌ كَبِيرٌ*
*بحارالأنوار 100ج 372ص* 
*باب 21- الكفاءة في النكاح و أن ...* 
*عن* *كتاب فقه الرضا عليه السلام:*
*إِنْ خَطَبَ إِلَيْكَ رَجُلٌ*
*رَضِيتَ دِينَهُ وَ خُلُقَهُ** فَزَوِّجْهُ*
*وَ لا يَمْنَعْكَ فَقْرُهُ وَ فَاقَتُهُ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى وَ إِنْ يَتَفَرَّقا يُغْنِ اللَّهُ كُلًّا مِنْ سَعَتِهِ وَ قَالَ إِنْ يَكُونُوا فُقَراءَ يُغْنِهِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَ اللَّهُ واسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ وَ لَا يُتَزَوَّجْ شَارِبُ خَمْرٍ فَإِنَّ مَنْ فَعَلَ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَادَهَا إِلَى الزِّنَا*  
*عوالي‏اللآلي 3 340 باب النكاح .....*  
*و في حديث آخر عنه** صلى الله عليه واله:* 
*إذا جاءكم من*
*ترضون دينه و خلقه*
*فزوجوه إلا تفعلوه تكن فتنة في الأرض و فساد كبير .*
*(لايجوز نقل الموضوع**شرعا اللهم اشهد لانها سيرتي الذاتية* *)* 
*((سيد جلال الحسيني* *النجفي))* 
 اعتذر عن الاشتباه في الترقيم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* 


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*كنت مشغولا بالعمل في متجري واذا بالتلفون يرن فحملت السماعة واذا بصوت يرتعش خجلا فسلمت علي فرددت عليها السلام بأرق وارفق سلام لكي اُهدء من اضطرابها فقالت لي :*
*انا اختك ام حسين فقلت لها:*
* اهلا بك يا امي التي ربتني وتعبت عليّ بل لا ابالغ ان قلت لك حق الامومة في ذمتي لانك انت التي تحملتي عناء تربيتنا وتغذيتنا بعد امنا المرحومة قالت:*
* اريد ان اطلب منك طلب وارجو ان لا ترد طلبي وان لا تؤخر اجابتي فقلت لها:*
* كما يقول العراقيون غالي وطلب رخيص اتفضلي* 


*قالت:*
* اريد فدك لولدي حيدر وارجو ان لا تتاخر في الجواب فقلت لها:*
* تامرين لكن ليس الامر بيدي وانما ساخبر امها واطلع بنتي على الامر ثم استشيرها وهي من ستعيش معه ان قدر الله تعالى* 
*قالت :*
*اذن انتظر جوابك .*


*ودعتها ثم في الظهر حينما رجعت من العمل اخبرت العلوية بالامر فقالت:*
* لا اعترض عليك ولكن قبل ان تخبر فدك لابد ان تجيبني على تساؤلاتي فقلت لها سلي؛*
* قالت :*
*اولا هل انت تعرف الولد لانني كلما ذهبت للزيارة اخذتني للفندق لكي لا نزاحم احدا ولذلك فاني لم اطلع على اعماق بيتهم فقلت لها:*
* احدى اهدافي من عدم اختلاط بناتي باولاد الاقرباء هو هذا لكي ان جاء احدهم يخطبها يعيش معها*
* كرحم ولها طعم الغريبة له*
* على اي حال فقلت لها:*
* انا اعرف الولد وهو متدين وله خلق كريم كما قال الامام عليه السلام*
* في شرائط الصهر فقالت :*
*ولكن لابد ان تستخير لكي يهدء بالي في تزويجها لبلد بعيد عني ؛ ستكون غريبة ولا اعلم ما يكون مستقبلها معه فقلت:*
* اذن نتحاكم للقران الكريم فاستخرت الله تعالى بهذه الخيرة:*

*مستدرك‏الوسائل 4 304   * 
* 31* *- باب جواز الاستخارة بالقرآن بل ...*

*وَ عَنِ الْخَطِيبِ الْمُسْتَغْفِرِيِّ فِي دَعَوَاتِهِ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*إِذَا أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَتَفَاءَلَ بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فَاقْرَأْ* 
*سُورَةَ الإِخْلاصِ ثَلاثَ مَرَّاتٍ* 
*ثُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله ثَلاثاً ثُمَّ قُلِ:*


*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي تَفَأَّلْتُ بِكِتَابِكَ وَ تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَيْكَ فَأَرِنِي مِنْ كِتَابِكَ مَا هُوَ الْمَكْتُومُ مِنْ سِرِّكَ الْمَكْنُونِ فِي غَيْبِكَ*


*ثُمَّ افْتَحِ الْجَامِعَ وَ خُذِ الْفَأْلَ مِنَ الْخَطِّ الأَوَّلِ فِي الْجَانِبِ الأَوَّلِ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ تَعُدَّ الأَوْرَاقَ وَ الْخُطُوطَ* *كَذَا وَرَدَ مُسْنَداً** إِلَى*
* رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* 


*قالت العلوية:*
* وقبل ان تستخير اسالك قلت لها تفضلي قالت:* 
*ولماذا لا تسال من تثق به ليستخير لك فقلت لها لاني قرات في*
*كتاب فتح الابواب للسيد ابن طاووس** :*


*فتح‏الأبواب ص : 281*


*الباب الثاني و العشرون في استخارة الإنسان عن من يكلفه الاستخارة من الإخوان* 


*((اعلم أنني ما وجدت حديثا صريحا أن الإنسان يستخير عن سواه))*



*والسيد قد عُرف بتتبعه في هذا العالم لذلك فلم استخر عند احد منذ ان قرات هذا في كتاب فتح الابواب لان صاحب الحاجة هو احرص في توجهه الى الله تعالى لكشف الغيب في امره لانه يشعر بحاجته اكثر من غيره كما قال جدنا هاشم سلام الله عليه :*
*الحاجة ما تقضى إلا بصاحبها*


*لذلك فاني احب ان استخير لنفسي والله تعالى يعلم نيتي وانا متوكل عليه فاستخرت الله تعالى بالاستخارة التي نقلتها لكم وكانت الاية :*


*(لايجوز نقل الموضوع**شرعا اللهم اشهد لانها سيرتي الذاتية وتخصني شخصا**)*
*((سيد جلال الحسيني**النجفي))*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار 134 


*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* 


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

* فاستخرت الله تعالى بالاستخارة التي نقلتها لكم وكانت الاية :*


*رَبَّنا إِنِّي أَسْكَنْتُ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتي‏ بِوادٍ غَيْرِ ذي زَرْعٍ عِنْدَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ رَبَّنا لِيُقيمُوا الصَّلاةَ فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِنَ النَّاسِ تَهْوي إِلَيْهِمْ وَ ارْزُقْهُمْ مِنَ الثَّمَراتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْكُرُونَ** (**37**)(**ابراهيم**)*

*فقلت للعلوية:*
* الحمد لله رب العالمين كم هذه الاية المباركة موافقة مع نيتك لان الله تعالى بشر* 
*ابراهيم عليه السلام انه لا يدع اهله في غربة وسيرزقهم من الثمرات والخير والبركات فبكت العلوية ورضيت وقالت:*
* اما من جانبي فتوكل على الله واما من ناحية بنتي فانت وشأنك بما تراه صلاحا .*


*فناديت ابنتي في الغرفة واغلقت الباب وقلت لها بنتي ان ابن عمتك ذكرك بخير وان* 
*محمد واله الطاهرين عليهم السلام* 
*اشترطوا ان يكون الخطيب ذو دين وخلق كريم وهو يملكهما بمقدار اطلاعي عليه* 
*واما المستقبل فلم يضمن الانسان نفسه* 
*ومن يعرف العواقب الا الله تعالى*
* لكن لهذه اللحظة ومنذ ان عرفته هو كما اخبرتك وان احببتي البقاء في بيت ابوك فان وجودي تحت قدميك وانت في بيتي كنت مباركة ولازلت وانا لك كما تحبين ولكن لابد ان تعرفي ان عاقبة الفتاة الى الزواج الا ان يشاء الله تعالى .*

*فسكتت ومن سكوتها فهمت الرضا*
* والحمد لله رب العالمين .*

*فاتصلت بعمتها وقلت لها ان الامر سيكون كما تحبين بشرط ان نتبرك بالسهولة في كل امر يخص القضية كما هو ممدوح ومبارك في اوامر اهل البيت عليهم السلام :*


*الكافي 5 151 باب آداب التجارة .....* 


*عَنْ جَابِرٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام** قَالَ كَانَ*
*أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام** بِالْكُوفَةِ عِنْدَكُمْ يَغتَدِي كُلَّ يَوْمٍ بُكْرَةً مِنَ القَصْرِ فَيَطُوفُ فِي أَسْوَاقِ الكُوفَةِ سُوقاً سُوقاً وَ مَعَهُ الدِّرَّةُ عَلَى عَاتِقِهِ وَ كَانَ لَهَا طَرَفَانِ وَ كَانَتْ تُسَمَّى السَّبِيبَةَ فَيَقِفُ عَلَى أَهْلِ كُلِّ سُوقٍ فَيُنَادِي يَا مَعْشَرَ التُّجَّارِ:*
* اتَّقُوا* *اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ** فَإِذَا سَمِعُوا صَوْتَهُ* 
*عليه السلام** أَلْقَوْا مَا بِأَيْدِيهِمْ وَ أَرْعَوْا إِلَيْهِ بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَ سَمِعُوا بِآذَانِهِمْ فَيَقُولُ عليه السلام* *((قَدِّمُوا الاسْتِخَارَةَ** وَ* *تَبَرَّكُوا بِالسُّهُولَة**........))*



*وسائل‏الشيعة 17 450 42- باب استحباب كون الإنسان سهل...*


*عن كتاب فِي الْخِصَالِ: ِ*
* عَنْ جَابِرٍ قَالَ قَالَ* 
*رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** :*
*غَفَرَ اللَّهُ لِرَجُلٍ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ كَانَ سَهْلا إِذَا بَاعَ سَهْلا إِذَا اشْتَرَى سَهْلا إِذَا قَضَى سَهْلا إِذَا اسْتَقْضَى .*


*فقالت اختي حفظها الله تعالى وانا اشترط شرط وهو ان لا تجعل بيننا حجاب لنقل ما تحب وما احب وان تخبرني بنفسك عما لا تحب وتكره فاتفقنا* 
*والحمد لله رب العالمين*
* وجاؤا للخطوبة رسما وجلسنا مع بعض الاخوة والاصدقاء وتحدثنا وكانت العلوية تحب مهرا غاليا فقالت اختي ان امكن ان نعمل بما اشترطت من التبرك بالسهولة* 
*فقلت لها:*
* انتظري لا يكون الا ما تحبين*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار    135  *شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* *بسم الله**الرحمن الرحيم**اللهم**صل على محمد واله**وعجل**فرجهم**والعن اعدائهم**قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :**
**من كنت مولاه فعلي**مولاه*
*فجلست امام العلوية وقلت لها اتفقنا من اول يوم ان كنت  تتذكرين في شرائط ما قبل العقد ان نتحاكم الى القران والعترة صح؟؟ قالت نعم**قلت لها ان اهل البيت عليهم السلام قالوا كما في :**الكافي     5     564    باب نوادر ..... * *عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام**  قَالَ مِنْ بَرَكَةِ الْمَرْأَةِ خِفَّةُ مَئُونَتِهَا وَ تَيْسِيرُ وِلَادَتِهَا وَ مِنْ شُؤْمِهَا شِدَّةُ مَئُونَتِهَا وَ تَعْسِيرُ وِلَادَتِهَا* *من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه     3     387    باب بركة المرأة و شؤمها* *-**  وَ رُوِيَ أَنَّ مِنْ بَرَكَةِ الْمَرْأَةِ قِلَّةَ مَهْرِهَا وَ مِنْ شُؤْمِهَا كَثْرَةَ مَهْرِهَا* *وسائل‏الشيعة     20     112    52- باب استحباب تخفيف مئونة التزويج**‏** قَالَ** الصَّدُوقُ* *وَ رُوِيَ أَنَّ مِنْ بَرَكَةِ الْمَرْأَةِ قِلَّةَ مَهْرِهَا وَ مِنْ شُؤْمِهَا كَثْرَةَ مَهْرِهَا* *وسائل‏الشيعة     21     251    5- باب استحباب قلة المهر و كراهة ..**27018-  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ قَالَ : رُوِيَ أَنَّ مِنْ بَرَكَةِ الْمَرْأَةِ قِلَّةَ مَهْرِهَا وَ مِنْ شُؤْمِهَا كَثْرَةَ مَهْرِهَا* *بحارالأنوار     100     231    باب 3- أصناف النساء و صفاتهن و شرار**عن* *كتاب معاني الأخبار**:**عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَيْمُونٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام**  قَالَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله**  الشُّؤْمُ فِي ثَلاثَةِ أَشْيَاءَ فِي الدَّابَّةِ وَ الْمَرْأَةِ وَ الدَّارِ فَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَشُؤْمُهَا غَلاءُ مَهْرِهَا وَ عُسْرُ وِلادَتِهَا وَ أَمَّا الدَّابَّةُ فَشُؤْمُهَا كَثْرَةُ عِلَلِهَا وَ سُوءُ خُلُقِهَا وَ أَمَّا الدَّارُ فَشُؤْمُهَا ضِيقُهَا وَ خُبْثُ جِيرَانِهَا** ....**ولذلك لابد ان نعمل بما نقلت لك عن زواج النور مع النور* *فقالت رضيت وسلمت فرضينا بمهر يقرب من مهر السيدة البتول سلام الله عليها .**وقلت لهم ونحن لا نستلم منكم شيئا فجهزوا بما احببتم ونعمل وفق زواج اهل البيت عليهم السلام فرضوا وخرجوا بعد عمّ المجلس الافراح والصلوات على محمد واله(**اللهم صل على محمد واله* *) والهلاهل العراقية الرنانة والحمد لله حمدا خالدا بخلوده* *لايجوز نقل الموضوع**شرعا اللهم اشهد لانها سيرتي الذاتية وتخصني شخصا**)**
**((سيد جلال  الحسيني**النجفي))*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار 135 


*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* 


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*فجلست امام العلوية وقلت لها:*
* اتفقنا من اول يوم ان كنت تتذكرين في شرائط ما قبل العقد ان نتحاكم الى القران والعترة صح؟؟ قالت: نعم*


*قلت لها:*
* ان اهل البيت عليهم السلام قالوا كما في :*


*الكافي 5 564 باب نوادر .....* 


*عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ:*
*مِنْ بَرَكَةِ المَرْأَةِ خِفةُ مَئُونَتِهَا وَ تَيْسِيرُ وِلادَتِهَا وَ مِنْ شُؤمِهَا شِدّةُ مَئُونتِهَا وَ تَعسِيرُ وِلادَتِهَا* 


*من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 3* 
*باب بركة المرأة و شؤمها* 





*وَ رُوِيَ أَنَّ مِنْ بَرَكَةِ الْمَرْأَةِ قِلَّةَ مَهْرِهَا وَ مِنْ شُؤْمِهَا كَثْرَةَ مَهْرِهَا* 


*وسائل‏الشيعة 20     112* 
*52- باب استحباب تخفيف مئونة التزويج**‏*



*قَالَ** الصَّدُوقُ* *وَ رُوِيَ أَنَّ مِنْ بَرَكَةِ المَرْأَةِ قِلَّةَ مَهرِهَا وَ مِنْ شُؤْمِهَا كَثْرَةَ مَهْرِهَا* 


*وسائل‏الشيعة 21 251     * 
* 5* *- باب استحباب قلة المهر و كراهة ..*


*27018- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ قَالَ :* 
*رُوِيَ أَنَّ مِنْ بَرَكَةِ المَرْأَةِ قِلَّةَ مَهْرِهَا وَ مِنْ شُؤْمِهَا كَثْرَةَ مَهْرِهَا* 


*بحارالأنوار 100   231* 
*باب 3- أصناف النساء و صفاتهن و شرار*


*عن* *كتاب معاني الأخبار**:*


*عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَيْمُونٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:*
* الشُّؤْمُ فِي ثَلاثَةِ أَشْيَاءَ فِي الدَّابَّةِ وَ المَرْأَةِ وَ الدَّارِ فَأَمَّا المَرْأَةُ فَشُؤْمُهَا* 
*غَلاءُ مَهْرِهَا* 
*وَ عُسْرُ وِلادَتِهَا وَ أَمَّا الدَّابَّةُ فَشُؤْمُهَا كَثْرَةُ عِلَلِهَا وَ سُوءُ خُلُقِهَا وَ أَمَّا الدَّارُ فَشُؤْمُهَا ضِيقُهَا وَ خُبْثُ جِيرَانِهَا** ....*


*ولذلك لابد ان نعمل بما نقلت لك عن زواج النور مع النور* 


*فقالت :*
*رضيت وسلمت فرضينا بمهر يقرب من مهر السيدة البتول سلام الله عليها .*


*وقلت لهم ونحن لا نستلم منكم شيئا فجهزوا بما احببتم ونعمل وفق زواج اهل البيت عليهم السلام فرضوا وخرجوا بعد  أن عمّ المجلس الافراح والصلوات على محمد واله*
*(**اللهم صل على محمد واله* *)* 
*والهلاهل العراقية الرنانة والحمد لله حمدا خالدا بخلوده* 


*لايجوز نقل الموضوع**شرعا اللهم اشهد لانها سيرتي الذاتية وتخصني شخصا**)*
*((سيد جلال الحسيني* *النجفي))*

 اعتذر انقطع الكهرباء وسبب هذا الخلل كما تعرفون ظروف  العراق

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار 136  

*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني*  

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن اعدائهم* 
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه* 
*وفي يوم الزفاف اخذوا بنتي الى الصالون؛*
* وكانت سيارة زوجها قديم لا يصلح لحمل العروس ووضع الورود عليه في يوم الزفاف لذلك قرروا استعارة سيارة اختي وكانت سيارتهم جديدة ووضعوا عليها الورود الجميلة وزينوها فلما ارادت ان تخرج من الصالون ارتدت العبائة السوداء*
* فقالت لها صاحبة الصالون*
* انه يخالف الاعراف ان تلبس العروس السواد فقالت لها:*
* ان افضل الاعراف ان ترتدي المراة ما يزيد عفتها ولا تجلب الانظار اليها*
* ولما خرجت والكل ينتظر ان تخرج العروس لتركب السيارة المزينة* 
*واذا بها قد مُلئت من النساء والعروس مفقودة فسالنا اين ذهبت فدك ؟*
*فقالت فدك انا هنا في سيارة زوجي وافتخر بها ولا حاجة لي بسيارة غيره وان كانت جديدة ففخري وافتخاري بما يملك زوجي لا الاخرين ومن احب فليركب السيارة المزينة .* 

*والحمد لله تم كل شيئ*  
*اما ولدي عبد المهدي فهو من عشاق*
* الامام الحسين عليه السلام وكانت العلوية تخالفه في طريقة اللطم وتقول له انك تدمي صدرك عندما تلطم وهذه تشكل لي مشكلة في غسل الملابس وكنت اقول لها الا تقرئين قول الامام عليه السلام :* 
*كامل‏الزيارات 100*  

*الباب الثاني و الثلاثون ثواب من بكى‏..* 

*عن* *أبي عبد الله عليه السلام** قال سمعته يقول:* 

*إن البكاء و الجزع مكروه للعبد في كل ما جزع ما خلا البكاء و الجزع على الحسين بن علي عليه السلام فإنه فيه مأجور*  


*مستدرك‏الوسائل 2 445 68- باب عدم جواز الجزع عند المصيبة*  

*عن كتاب نَهْجُ الْبَلاغَةِ،* 
*قَالَ عليه السلام عَلَى قَبْرِ*
* رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله سَاعَةَ دُفِنَ :*
*إِنَّ الصَّبْرَ لَجَمِيلٌ إِلا عَنْكَ وَ إِنَّ الْجَزَعَ لَقَبِيحٌ إِلا عَلَيْكَ*  
*وان الامام الباقر عليه السلام قال عن الجزع* 


*الكافي 3 222 باب الصبر و الجزع و الاسترجاع .....* 

*عَنْ جَابِرٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام** قَالَ:*
* قُلْتُ لَهُ مَا الْجَزَعُ ؟؟*
*قَالَ: أَشَدُّ الْجَزَعِ الصُّرَاخُ بِالوَيْلِ وَ الْعَوِيلِ وَ لَطمُ الوَجْهِ وَ الصَّدْرِ وَ جَزُّ الشَّعْرِ مِنَ النَّوَاصِي ....* 

*وقلت لها اتركيه وامامه .* 

*جائني يوما ولدي وقال لي يا والدي علّمتنا على الصراحة وانا يا والدي اشعر ...*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار 137 
*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* 
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
جائني يوما ولدي وقال لي يا والدي علمتنا على الصراحة وانا يا والدي اشعربحاجة الى الزواج فقلت له : 
اصبر حتى اتكلم مع والدتك؛
 ولما اخبرت العلوية قالت:
 انه صغير اتركه واعرض عن حاجته وطلبه؛ فقلت لها:
 سبحان الله التاريخ يعيد نفسه؛
 وتريدين ان يعاني مثل ما عانيت
 لا لا ابدا 
ان الامام عليه السلام يقول: 
ان كان ابنك خلاف رضاك فاتركه اما هذا ابني فاني راض عنه لاحظي هذه الروايات المباركة:
*شرح‏ نهج‏البلاغة ج : 20 ص : 343*
*:**ولدك ريحانتك سبعا و خادمك سبعا ثم هو عدوك أو صديقك*
*الكافي 6 46 باب تأديب الولد .....* 
*عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ :*
* دَعِ ابْنَكَ يَلْعَبُ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ وَ أَلْزِمْهُ نَفْسَكَ سَبْعاً فَإِنْ أَفْلَحَ وَ إِلا فَإِنَّهُ مِمَّنْ لَا خَيْرَ فِيهِ* 
*مكارم‏الأخلاق 222 في فضل الأولاد .....* 
*عن* *الصادق عليه السلام** :*
* قال دع ابنك يلعب سبع سنين و يؤدب سبعا و ألزمه نفسك سبع سنين فإن فلح و إلا فلا خير فيه .*
ثم قلت لها: 
اسالك سؤالا وارجو ان تكوني معي صريحة ؛
الان هو يصرح لنا بحاجته للزوجة فان لم نزوجه كيف سيسد حاجته ؟؟
لاشك سيسدها بما وراء ذلك واولئك هم العادون.
ثم انه ان اعرضنا عنه وملئ فراغ حاجته صديقا له واستذوق المعوج من السلوك فلن ولم نستطيع بعدها باقناعه بالزواج ؛ 
وان خضع لنا وتزوج فانه لا يشعر بطعم اهله كما لو انه تزوج ولم يلسع طعم وساوس ابليس واغرائاته .
وان وجد اللامبلات مني وهو قد صرح لي
*؛ خلاص؛*
 سوف لم يعيد الصراحة معي وان اصبح لنا مبهمنا خسرناه اشد خساره .
فيصبح لنا مريبا
*وامير المؤمنين عليه السلام* يقول:
 دع ما يريبك الى ما لا يريبك
فقالت: افعل ما تراه صلاحا .
فخطبت له من بعض الاقرباء بناتهم وقالوا لي:
 ان بناتنا صغار لا تصلح لابنك فقالت العلوية: كيف لم يسهل الله له الزواج ان كان يتقي الله بزواجه؟! 
قلت لها:
 اصبري ستعرفين لطف الله له.
كانت 
*احتفالات تسع ربيع*
ونحن حضور في الحفل قال لي احد اخوتي ادرك ولدك مهدي بسرعه انه مزح مع بعض اصدقائه .. 
كتبه 
سيد جلال الحسيني

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار 138 


*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* 


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

كانت
*احتفالات تسع ربيع*
 ونحن حضور في الحفل قال لي احد اخوتي ادرك ولدك مهدي بسرعه انه مزح مع بعض اصدقائه .. 

وجدته لفرحه الشديد في الاحتفال وبتاثير التصفيق وغيرها
 قد خُلعت يده من كتفه فاخذناه الى المستشفى مع الاخصائي الاول الجراح في المخ والاعصاب وهو زوج اخت العلوية 
واخيرا رجعت يده ولكن قالت لي العلوية :
لو كان عمله مرضي عند اهل البيت عليهم السلام لما حدث به هذا ؛
 لان الناس يطلبون الشفاء من الله تعالى في هذه الاحتفالات فكيف خلعت يده في مثل هذا المجلس؟!.

في البداية غضبت وتالمت ثم عدت لرشدي وقلت لها : 
انا فهمت بعض الحكمة قالت:
 وما هي؟ قلت لها:
 ان لصاحب البيت وهو شيخ معمم ومن الخطباء المعروفين له بنت وان هذا نيشان من 
فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام 
في يوم عيدها لبنت هذا الشيخ فضحكت وقالت كيف هو نيشان؟!
 قلت لها: فستعرفين .

فاخذت افكر عن سبيل يوصلني لبيت الشيخ ولما سألت قيل لي انه في كل ليلة جمعة له مأتم في بيته وبعدها اطعام للحضور ؛ 
والنساء يحضرون ايضا في الطابق الارضي من بيته .
فذهبنا في ليلة الجمعة لبيتهم ولما تم المجلس قالت العلوية :
 عندهم بنت ولكن استبعد انهم سيقبلون بتزويجها لانها صغيرة فقلت لها: ما عليك .
طبعا طولت النقاشات حدود السنة وكانت ايام شهادت
*السيدة الصديقة سلام الله عليها*
وكنت حاضرا في ماتم في بيت خالي رحمه الله تعالى ولما انتهى المجلس اغتنمتها فرصة فاركبته في السيارة لاوصله لبيته ونوهت له عن خطوبتي لابنته ولكن كلما تكلمت قال الشيخ :
*يا زهراء*
تالمت من فعله وقلت ما به الشيخ؟!
 ولماذا بدل ان يجيبني يرفع صوته بكلمة يا *زهراء* المباركة ؟!!
فلما تحققت من الامر قيل لي لان الشيخ في كل الايام الفاطمية لا يتكلم باي شيئ فيه شامة فرح احتراما لاحزان آل محمد عليهم السلام بشهادة امهم عليهم جميعا صلوات الله ؛
 فصبرت الى نهاية الايام الفاطمية الثلاث ثم ذهبت اليه وقلت له بحقيقة طلبي وكان يدفعني التخلص من لوم العلوية في خلع يد مهدي في المجلس فقال لي .....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار 139 
*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* 
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
؛ فصبرت الى نهاية الايام الفاطمية الثلاث
 ثم 
ذهبت اليه وقلت له بحقيقة طلبي وكان يدفعني التخلص من لوم العلوية في خلع يد مهدي في المجلس فقال لي .....
ساخبرك بالنتيجة ان شاء الله عند مجيئي اليكم للدكان شكرته وذهبت عنه منتظرا الى ان جاء الى الدكان فاهتززت فرحا وابتششت سرورا 
وبعد ان جلس وبدء يشرح لي مواضيع متفرقة وانا اداريه واسمع وهدفي النتيجة الاخيرة وخلاصتها بنتي صغيرة واعتذر جدا عن طلبك وان كان من امنياتي ودعواتي ان اعثر على احفاد *السيد عبد الغفار المازندراني*
 لكثرة ما سمعت عنه وعن مناقبه ؛ وودعني وخرج من الدكان وانا اشعر ان لهيب النيران المستعرة تخرج السنتها من بين شبابيك صدري المشتبكة بهمومها ؛
 ولما عدت الى البيت واخبرت العلوية ضحكت وقالت: 
الم اخبرك باني لا اعتقد بهذه الاوهام؛ 
كيف استنتجت النيشان بخلع يد ابنك 
الذي كان المفروض عليه ان يحتاط في الاحتفال ؛ فلما سمعت منها كلامها كأن احدا عصر قلبي عصرة ذكرتني بعصرة سيدتي وامي البتول خلف الباب وهي مهمومة بمصاب فقد ابوها؛
 ورسول الله؛ 
وحبيب قلبها ؛ 
الذي كان كل عمره يدللها ويرعاها سلام الله عليهم جميعا 
فدمعت عيني وقلت: 
يا اماه ان ابني مهدي يبكي ليل نهار لمصابكم سلام الله عليكم 
فان كان محقا فارجو ان تريني علامة تبين صدق ولدي وتكون علامة لمن قل يقينه عن حقيقة رقابتك لكل اعمالنا 
ونمت مهموما وكأن الجبال الرواسي نصبت على قلبي المفطر بهمّه وغمّه
 واذا بي
 ارى
 السيدة البتول سلام الله عليها 
قد تجلت لي ولم ارى محيّاها المبارك سلام الله عليها فقط العطر العجيب الغريب احسست به وكنت اشعر انها امي البتول سلام الله عليها تكلمني فقالت لي: 
هذه عروستك نظرت الى فتاة نائمة تحت رجلي فوق السرير الذي انا عليه وعذوبة العطر وجماله ايقظني من نومي فقلت لام مهدي :
 هل تشعرين بالعطر الرباني الذي لا زلت اشمه *؟؟* 
قالت: 
لا وكيف؟ 
فلما اخبرتها بالرؤيا قالت : اخبرني بصفات الفتاة فلما اخبرتها قالت : 
*سبحان الله* انها بالضبط بنت الشيخ ولكنه رفض؟ فقلت لها: اصبري لتري ان الحق معي وانا لست خطانا باذن الله تعالى 
فذهبت الى ......

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

انتظار 140 


*شكرا لردكم الجميل الذي اسرني* 


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

فذهبت الى جار لنا في المنطقة التي نعيش فيها واسمه
 *محمود بيش كش* 
فقلت له : 
انك تعرف الشيخ الخرشيدي حفظه الله تعالى ؟ قال :
 نعم انه صديقي وهو انسان طيب فقلت له: 
لكنني زعلان عليه لانه رد طلبي منه في خطوبة ابنته لولدي مع العلم اني رأيت رؤيا عجيبة وقصصت عليه الرؤيا فلما سمع مني قال :
لا تهتم اعطني عنوان دكانك فلما اعطيته العنوان خرجت من دكانه وتوجهت الى دكاني في مركز المدينة ؛ وبعد حدود الساعة ولا اتذكر بالضبط المدة الزمنية واذا بالرجل يبحث عن دكاني فناديته فلما جاء اليّ سالته ما الخبر؟! 
قال:
 عندما ذهبت من عندي تالمت لحالك خرجت متوجها الى الحرم المبارك واذا بالشيخ امامي فعاتبته على ردك فقال : 
ان زوجتي
 - المؤمنة الموالية حقا المخدرة خادمة الامام الحسين عليه السلام وعاشقة اهل بيت العصمة عليهم السلام - 
شاهدت في منامها كأن السيد جاء الى بيتنا وهو حامل معه الحلويات للخطوبة وهي لم تنظر لاي رجل غير محرم لها لكنها اعطت مواصفات لملابس السيد واذا بها تنطبق على ابو السيد مهدي فقال له الرجل الساعي للخير- جزاه الله الهداية لصراطه المستقيم وهو امل العالمين- ؛ 
اذن انت موافق للخطوبة ؟!
 فقال:
 نعم
 والحمد لله حضرنا للخطوبة رسما وقرء 
السيد الاخ المحقق والمترجم والمؤلف السيد علي الحسيني 
لقراءة الخطبة وبدءها بدعاء يستشير فان فيها كل الخير والبركة وكان المهر يقرب من مهر
 السيدة الزهراء عليها السلام ام المؤمنين ثم قلت له: 
اني لا اطلب منك اي جهاز لولدي لانها اعراف غريبة حسب علمي واطلاعي عن الاسلام بل بسنة زواج امير المؤمنين عليه السلام مع امنا فاطمة سلام الله عليها
 ولكنه جزاه الله خيرا قال : 
اني ساقدم ما عندنا بدون شرط بل هي هداياها الخاصة بها واخيرا دعونا 
الرادود الحسيني الطيب الاخ صديق الملا باسم وكان يقرء له المقدمة في صغره الملا
 *حيدر القباني الكربلائي* 
وقرء مدائح لاهل البيت عليهم السلام 
وتم العقد والحمد لله رب العالمين 


والى هنا تم ما اردت من كتابته من ذكريات حياتي 


واشكر جميع من قراها علما باني كنت ازور نيابة عنهم وادعو لهم 


اللهم تقبل منا جميعا


والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله 


*وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم*

----------

